# Rate the avatar above yours



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

I think title says it all

so what r ru waiting for guys?

rate my avtar


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice glittering lady! It would have been great if you were female!


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

sorry dude i m male 

ur avtar is gud one

can u also modify it to on/off bulb


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 31, 2006)

Good suggestion dude. Nice lightening idea! I will do that.


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 31, 2006)

dood u need a halogen lamp save electricity


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

montsa007 said:
			
		

> dood u need a halogen lamp save electricity


LOL

what u holdiong a gun or a childern pataka gun


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 31, 2006)

@montsa,
SMOKING IS INJURIOUS TO HEALTH. Remove Cigar!
And for your information Halogen bulbs consumes more power than fluorescent bulbs!


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 31, 2006)

i meant cfl sorry for mistyping
that is a airgun
but its deadlier than the real gun when kept in the persons kanpatti and the cigar can burn the persons *ss
in reality i don smoke though


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

but u need to reach to person to do so what about airgun vanishing in air 
and cigar its dangerous for ur *ss


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 31, 2006)

@montasa000!,
One more suggestion. THINK WELL BEFORE POSTING..rather than asking for an excuse later on!


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

@kiran really a gud suggestion for a cigar with airgun


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 31, 2006)

Guys get back on topic .. rate the avtars .. i'll say 6/10


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

4/10 for hemant 

its gud one but i think u need to change its background


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 31, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> @kiran really a gud suggestion for a cigar with airgun


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 31, 2006)

dood i can virtually burn ne1s *ss
its a virtual cigrate and a virtual gun

dishkwan

aah mar gaya misfire ho gayi


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

ok stop it now be on topic only rate avtar

5/10 for montsa


----------



## lalu (Oct 31, 2006)

howz mine?


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

lalu said:
			
		

> howz mine?



dopn't break rules u need to rate avtar above urs

ur is 1/10

what it indicates can't be understand 

r u angry on someone?


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

How many times do we hav to rate urs @Piyush619 or i think u r a big fan of Rey Misterio


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> How many times do we hav to rate urs @Piyush619 or i think u r a big fan of Rey Misterio



u have to rate only person above urs so rate him/her & it doesn't matter how many times

and name is Rey Mysterio not misterio correct it in ur post

0/10 it seems like a navy user not a technology user


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 1, 2006)

in my opinion 8/10 for "Manshahia"

Howz mine. i'm a BIG fan of BMW M3 GTR 

--------------
EDITED

Piyush dude posted a reply at 12:47 & me at 12:48

yours's avatar also is not related to Technology piyush!
anyway for your avatar-> 5/10


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

8.1/10 for "s18000rpm"
as its revolving


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

7/10 for BMW can u gift one to me too


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 1, 2006)

Ofcourse


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

i think if we replied this much on a thread mods will ban us to access or spam replies

also it breaks rules so be on rules
8/10 for u


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

Can this happen? we r only posting in one thread not more than that dude.
What do u think?


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

i think be on rules of thread & stop spamming is best way to do it if u wanna know anything PM each other

be on rule
5/10 for alert can u explain its or ARMY. NAVY or AIR FORCE


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

Its Airforce and i m Driving(He He he) an aeroplane


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

u again break the rule

0/10 for breaking rule


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 1, 2006)

6/10 for piyush619

why did u put a glittering lady


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

7/10 

i like this lady's little gif of hairs


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 1, 2006)

6/10 

I like the complete Lady, not just hairs


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

4/10 soorrryyyy dear i m male


----------



## shaunak (Nov 1, 2006)

6/10 for the glitering lady.

7/10 for the BMW logo

6/10 for the radar.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 1, 2006)

7/10
i like that written stuff
where did u get that?


----------



## Sparsh007 (Nov 5, 2006)

7/10
wht abt mine ??
made it myself


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

I did'nt understand what is the meaning
6/10


----------



## Chirag (Nov 5, 2006)

5/10 for avatar and aka sparsh means also known as sparsh. I think Sparsh is his name.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

6.5/10
for avatar
he's a beyblade character saw him when my sis was seeing the cartoon


----------



## Sparsh007 (Nov 5, 2006)

thats true 
and if anyone wants something like that you can mail me at 
sparsh007@gmail.com


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2006)

hmm, 3/10 for spashy.


----------



## sourav (Nov 5, 2006)

8/10 for you


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 5, 2006)

7/10 for tarey_g..Vote 4 my avatar


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 5, 2006)

7/10


----------



## nithinks (Nov 6, 2006)

5/10....


----------



## aadipa (Nov 6, 2006)

6/10


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 6, 2006)

4/10


----------



## hailgautam (Nov 7, 2006)

5/10


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 7, 2006)

Avatar above is beyond recognition , is it a elephant? 1/10


----------



## coolendra (Nov 7, 2006)

5/10 ....


----------



## azzu (Nov 7, 2006)

9\10


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 7, 2006)

1/10  what does it indicates


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 7, 2006)

^^^ 4/10


----------



## shaunak (Nov 9, 2006)

^^^^ 
7/10 *matches* you siggy. Sorry bout the terrible pun


----------



## JGuru (Nov 9, 2006)

An avatar is just meant for some identity. That's all!! 
 @Piyush619, The girl in your avatar looks sad. So I'll give a rating of 5/10.
 There are lots of Bollywood filmstars with a nice smile. You can have one of them
 as your avatar.


----------



## sms_solver (Nov 9, 2006)

4/10 for albert einstein


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 9, 2006)

^ 3/10. 9/10 for Einstein Guruji.


----------



## sms_solver (Nov 9, 2006)

3/10 for the Yamaraj


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 9, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> An avatar is just meant for some identity. That's all!!
> @Piyush619, The girl in your avatar looks sad. So I'll give a rating of 5/10.
> There are lots of Bollywood filmstars with a nice smile. You can have one of them
> as your avatar.



I like the goth girl avatar


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 9, 2006)

^743/1000 for tarey
605/1000 for yamaraj
678/1000 for guruji.

My avie is same evreywhere.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 9, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> I like the goth girl avatar


thanx dude

i too think its sad version of me 

now i m in new version 

this is what happens after a sad girl

why hanging person

7/10 can u tell me who and why hanging


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2006)

How is my avatar........


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

@ tech mastermind 7/10


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 9, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> thanx dude
> 
> i too think its sad version of me
> 
> ...



It's me hanging out in this forum from a long time 

tech geek 0/10  , it makes me angry coz i dont have a core2 duo


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 9, 2006)

@tarey_g,

Flashing text animation is good. But why don't u replace Hanging man for something else dude? It makes it pesimistic.
 6/10 for flashing text.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

@ tarey g even i don't have a C2D
i have a PIII my self
6/10 for kiran.rkk


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

6/10 for tech geek  

can u gift me one C2D


----------



## shaunak (Nov 10, 2006)

5.19/10


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 10, 2006)

5/10

shaunak, what work will you do in return of bandwidth?


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

9/10  i think both bill gates & linux are looking & saying

who is tuxfan

is it like that?


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 10, 2006)

This just signifies one of the hottest battle in the OS market  TUX vs. GATES 

Thanks for the high rating. But I am using this since long. Looking for a suitable replacement.


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 10, 2006)

857/1000


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

[off topic]

which type of replacement u r looking for i have a no. of gud avtars 

if u can tell me type of avtar u required may be i can help u
[/off topic]

i m giving it a high rating coz it suits type of forum where we are also 

it has a lot to say like i guessed & like u said hottest battle

what about mine


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2006)

5/10 for Tech Geek 

6/10 for tarey_g 

8/10 for kiran.rkk

3/10 for piyush619 (Avatar is very dark)

7/10 for tuxfan 

9/10 for Sexie (hey sexy your avatar is really sexy )


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 10, 2006)

@tech_mastermind: you're the one who had batista's pic. right?

842/1000 for ye. I love the ping pong LOL.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2006)

SE><IE said:
			
		

> @tech_mastermind: you're the one who had batista's pic. right?
> 
> 842/1000 for ye. I love the ping pong LOL.



Yup !


----------



## Sparsh007 (Nov 10, 2006)

changed 
made myself
7/10 for tech_mastermind


----------



## damnthenet (Nov 10, 2006)

7/10 for spashy


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 10, 2006)

6/10


----------



## nix (Nov 10, 2006)

edit:tech_geek we both posted at the same minute man! now chaning...hmm...i'll give 3/5 for ^


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 10, 2006)

4/10
i wud have posted 1s before u


----------



## JGuru (Nov 10, 2006)

OK, You guys rate a avatar, also add your view on what basis you rated it!!
 Also I find the avatar a person uses must match his personality to some extent.

*Here are my ratings & reasons for the same*

 @Yamaraj - His sharp views, & intellect. He gets his message across. (8/10)
 @Tuxfan -  Nice guy, who supports Linux ( see the MS vs Tux face-off) (8/10)
 @Tech Geek - Another geek here, (Intel copy)    (5/10)
 @Tech mastermind - I think your previous avatar was very cool. This one looks
     a bit funny & confused.  (4/10). *For your present avatar I give a 8/10*
 @Se><ie - Most sexy avatar here. Suits his style. ( 9/10)
 @Tarey_g - Hanging stuff. That looks more pessimistic!! Definitely sets a wrong
    precedent.   (3/10)


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2006)

You are right JGURU 

8/10 for your.

Batista avatar is back !!!!!

Thanks JGURU


----------



## CT Squad (Nov 10, 2006)

7.5/10
Batista has a villian image in WWE


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2006)

8/10 for "CT Squad" 

i really loved the cartoons of *Dastardly & MUTLEY*  now i miss those old cartoons. 

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/9735/bmwred449px7.th.jpg
Howz my RIDE dudes.

I Wish MODS here at DigitForum allow(i.e. upgrade the forum) us to put  PICTURE SIGNATURE


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

7/10 for BMW


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 11, 2006)

5/10 for the butterfly


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Nov 11, 2006)

6/10 ..


----------



## dunno (Nov 11, 2006)

will 6.5/10 do??


----------



## adit_sen (Nov 12, 2006)

3/10.....sorry...


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 12, 2006)

6/10  u r really very handsome guy


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Nov 14, 2006)

dunno said:
			
		

> will 6.5/10 do??



I 'dunno' .. 

No problem dude , post whatever you like ..


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 14, 2006)

8/10


----------



## iMav (Nov 14, 2006)

no hard feelings but to b honest 2/10


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 14, 2006)

5/10


----------



## manas (Nov 14, 2006)

4/10...


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 17, 2006)

well about 6/10
i like the font style
and the lime green adds more effect to it


----------



## escape7 (Nov 17, 2006)

5.5/10, and do you have a liscence for that gun, and Cigg. smoking is injurious to health


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2006)

3/10 , Is that Michael Jackson without his plastic nose?


----------



## escape7 (Nov 17, 2006)

7/10 , i've always liked ur avatar tarey, and its been the same for the last two years i think


----------



## adit_sen (Nov 17, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 17, 2006)

5/10 cool ghost


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2006)

escape7 said:
			
		

> 7/10 , i've always liked ur avatar tarey, and its been the same for the last two years i think



thx man, this avatar will be here as long as i am in this forum 

5/10 for the avatar above.


----------



## webgenius (Feb 24, 2007)

*Grade the Avatar above you!*

This thread is easy .. just grade the avatar of the user above you .. so Someone Grade My *static.revolutiontt.net/pic/smilies/tongue.gif

- You can talk about the texture
- The colours
- The layout 
- Anything you can think of 

Or you can critisize it or just love it


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

6/10


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

addition :grade in out of 10 also do not argue in here...it is just for fun or no fun..
8:10
my avatar is moving sometimes it move and sometimes not..


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

7 out of 10


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

2/10


----------



## webgenius (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

3/10


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

yr avatar already rated 6/10 by pathiks..


----------



## webgenius (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*



			
				shashank4u said:
			
		

> yr avatar already rated 6/10 by pathiks..


Changed my avatar now


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

1/100


----------



## Chirag (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

^^
Its based on personal opinions. Rate again if its already rated.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

Oops..wrong avatar rated.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

same stuff done long ago

Rate the avatar above yours

one more addition to similar stuff-> Rate the signature above yours


----------



## shantanu (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

10/10 s18000


----------



## shantanu (Feb 25, 2007)

8/10


----------



## nithinks (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

5/10


----------



## alok4best (Feb 25, 2007)

6/10


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2007)

8/10 matching with name


----------



## goobimama (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Grade the Avatar above you!*

1/10


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 25, 2007)

0/10. Its really ugly and horrifying.please can u  change it...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 25, 2007)

^^ Sorry. Changed it now. (that's a firefox thingy btw, so some FF fan please go ahead and rate it a full 10/10!)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

gobialoo whats in your avatar?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

0/0 No avatar


----------



## shantanu (Feb 25, 2007)

10/10 gr8 avtar


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

8/10. I have already praised it.Your avatar is eye catching


----------



## caleb (Feb 25, 2007)

6/10 ... if I was a soccer fan I'd have given 10/10


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 25, 2007)

@Koolbluez

9/10 Great avatar


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 25, 2007)

8/10 Nice Avatar.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster->8/10 if genuine,
Goobi->9/10(nice FF implementation, is it a FF or Firebird(old Firefox, Phoenix)(i c a birdhead!)?)
alok4best->6/10(cute smile),
s18000rpm->8/10(the BMW rollz),
pathiks->7/10(Green Tux's cute),
navjotjsingh->8/10(if original concept, Homer's mask is really misleading )

And please name the person u rated too...
Also.. If anyone rated mine... please update 
Thnx.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 25, 2007)

9/10


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 25, 2007)

3/10.... kinda old joke to put <whatever> inplace of intel in the logo.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 25, 2007)

i kept that as my avater bcos it goes with my name.

6/10


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 25, 2007)

@led shanker: Who's that in the av..?? You...? 

Will rate it at 6/10..


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 25, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> @led shanker: Who's that in the av..?? You...?
> 
> Will rate it at 6/10..


Yeah, it's me... why? too ugly? 

your avatar: awesome 0.1/10


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 25, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's me... why? too ugly?
> 
> your avatar: awesome 0.1/10


No.. not ugly..!! You resemble someone I know..!!



And thanks for the generous rating of my av...


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 25, 2007)

ERROR
0/10
No avatar


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

8/10


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 25, 2007)

@goobimama, it was not for u , it was for nightmare. I kept thread open for too long , thats why.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 25, 2007)

8/10...nice


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

8/10 is it u?


----------



## pushkar (Feb 25, 2007)

6/10

looks like some ugly bird, though eyecatching


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 25, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

7/10 plain and simple


			
				caleb said:
			
		

> 6/10 ... if I was a soccer fan I'd have given 10/10


 Dude see the technique usedIt took 19.3KB space of 19.6 total


----------



## goobimama (Feb 25, 2007)

1/10. There's no meaning to it...(at least not to me)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

8/10 gobialoo


----------



## lalam (Feb 25, 2007)

Gaurav is that u  7/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

^^Wats that thing
For everyone's information my avatar is a tribute to ARSENAL F.C.
*www.arsenal.com/Images/a/arsenal.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 25, 2007)

8/10 very nice....

i esp like ur title - 1000 spams


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 25, 2007)

6/10 for Rollercoaster

Whos that buddy in ur avatar?


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey.. what's that mark... 7.6... gimme 7 or 8... yeh beech wala mark kya? *img116.exs.cx/img116/934/z0tdntknw.gif
|||||||||||||||||||
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

7.6/10


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 25, 2007)

lol are you a metalhead? 

8/10

and yeah, it's me in the pic.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Wats that thing
> For everyone's information my avatar is a tribute to ARSENAL F.C.
> *www.arsenal.com/Images/a/arsenal.jpg


I am with u.

8/10 for led_shankar


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

^^10/10


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 25, 2007)

9/10 for vimal avatar


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

9/10 batista bomb


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 25, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 25, 2007)

gaurav & mastermind...try to make it animated....some kinda flash..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok i will try.
9/10 for kiran


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> mastermind...try to make it animated....some kinda flash..



i will see.

10/10 for kiran


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 25, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> 6/10 for Rollercoaster
> 
> Whos that buddy in ur avatar?



obviously me, my man...


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^
!!! It's tamil actor Suriya !!! Too similar... to b true
*www.webindia123.com/personality/men/surya/surya.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 25, 2007)

u talking abt me!!!

<- this is me! heavy comparisin!!
btw i created my avtar from an old colg ID


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

Then.. that's freakingly similar (in this view)... others... any opinion...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes it looks similar because of french cut beard.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 25, 2007)

wow.. but whois this surya guy.. i dont recognise him..


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

Gaurav_indian... what about the nose.. cheek...
Only his place..Dehradun(if true), and inwards ear might distinguish...

Rollercoaster.. any more photos of urselves, just to clarify


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

Suriya may be a South Indian star.Am I right koolbluez?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 25, 2007)

I dun believe...can u post another image?


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

u r right gaurav.. more pics.. Google results

Don't mind.. but the threads gettin hijacked by me & the rollercoaster image


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

Nah rollercoaster is innocent.He is not Suriya.

koolbluez i think rollercoaster is confused now.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 25, 2007)

what do i say... my confession.. u r right.. i am surya...
i was hoping this wouldnt happen...


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^
ya. ya... ok.. surya?!
first mistake... u should b calling urselves Suriya, south indians r very particular about names 
And secondly.. can u convert ur above dialogue to tamil 

And.. what about other pics... dar gaya kya?


@Gaurav.. seems rollercoaster really got confused of his identity now


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> ya. ya... ok.. surya?!
> first mistake... u should b calling urselves Suriya, south indians r very particular about names
> And secondly.. can u convert ur above dialogue to tamil
> ...


lol koolbluez u have confused him.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 25, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!

here is the pic i made my avtar from...

Deleted... 

me n my frnds got a pair of free sunglasses with something.. we looked so odd in them that me n all my frnds clicked out snaps for fun!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 25, 2007)

wow u look exactly like Surya!!!!!!Awesome


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 25, 2007)

i should apply as a double for him! 

^btw returniing to the thread topic(i dont want to hijack my own thread!!!) why is there a mouse in ur avtar


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 25, 2007)

Im on my wonk on new avatar nd didn't find anything suitable till ive finished, so put a G7 mouse in there. 

Surya is just a lil more jim than u, Sure after some 5yrs ull be exactly like him


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

now u r talkin...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 25, 2007)

^7/10 good


__________________________________
@Everyone who thinkz I look like surya or whatever-iz-hiz-name
Boohoohoo... i dont wanna look like him
[Cries like a baby and bangs on the table]


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

^^^^
Returnin back to the topic...
7/10 for ur Surya look 

I was wondering.. 'll the Lenovo Face Recognition allow u to enter Suriya's lappie


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 26, 2007)

^only if i loose some weight or he gains some!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2007)

8/10 ^^^


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 26, 2007)

i hate arsenal.........6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2007)

8.5/10 good one.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^It could be 9/10 just slow it down.The slower the better.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2007)

Koolbluez gave me that avatar.
9.5/10 where is walcott?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

I could only feature 4 pics.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Vimal why only 4 pics buddy 

100/10 for Arsenal


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 26, 2007)

nice.... 8/10


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 26, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
7/10, nice vignetting...

btw.. I came back to my ol fav... my tweaked Yahoo avtar


----------



## goobimama (Feb 26, 2007)

10/10 (I must say this is a fast moving thread and a great way to increase post count!)


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 26, 2007)

Very bad... goobi...
Kitna try kiya main to save the flash logo of yahoo... and then get some expressions(count the frames) and fit it to 18.5kb, without losing quality.
Even added popcorn... now suits my taste... music, pepsi, popcorn, movies... all elements i like in 1 pic.

And u gimme 6/10!!!
That's disappointing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> 6/10 (I must say this is a fast moving thread and a great way to increase post count!)


See the section


----------



## goobimama (Feb 26, 2007)

> And u gimme 6/10!!!
> That's disappointing


I have no idea what you're talking about

@Vimal: didn't realise... Well now I guess I'll spam this thread even more...


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 26, 2007)

now u changed it...

nywy... tnx 4 the 10/10


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 26, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Kitna try kiya main to save the flash logo of yahoo... and then get some expressions(count the frames) and fit it to 18.5kb, without losing quality.



Deserves a 10/10 ....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 26, 2007)

6/10


----------



## goobimama (Feb 26, 2007)

No rating. Hands down (or up) the worst avatar ever. Seriously, TG, you deserve an award for this, "The Worst Avatar in the World".


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2007)

8/10 goobialoo why TG avatars is worst?


----------



## neelakantankk (Feb 26, 2007)

An Arsenal fan ... 6/10 . 

If that had been a ManU flag...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2007)

10/10 bcoz its u.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 26, 2007)

8/10


----------



## MysticDews (Feb 26, 2007)

10/10, coz me too an Arsenal fan... 

but just wen i posted the above one, there was this beautiful Indian flag...

10/10 to u....coz i just luv this Gloss effect!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2007)

haha lol your childhood pic 10/10


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 27, 2007)

5/10 ....from a Manu Fan...


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

6/10 tell me source of Avtar


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 27, 2007)

6/10


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

10/10 for Arsee


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 27, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> 5/10 ....from a Manu Fan...


Biased


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 27, 2007)

10/10 u know y


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 27, 2007)

I hate thos Yahoo! avatars 

3/10


----------



## neelakantankk (Feb 27, 2007)

2/10 bcoz "What the hell is that?"


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 27, 2007)

1/10 ... if someone asks whoz got the worst Avatar ... U can go Main main main ...


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 27, 2007)

I won't reciprocate by insulting your avatar, which deserves 10/10

this post was for neelakakaa

@Ashish: nice one.... 9/10


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 27, 2007)

^^^^^^^^
1/10 now... as I hate non-animated avtars


----------



## neelakantankk (Feb 27, 2007)

@led_shankar

If that's Ruud van Nistelrooy 8/10 

Otherwise still 2/10 

@koolblues 

8/10 for an avataar that matches your name


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 27, 2007)

7/10.... woulda given u 8 if u got a ring in ur nose 
Somethin like this...*img258.imageshack.us/img258/167/digitavatartz0.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 27, 2007)

10/10 :d


----------



## neelakantankk (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL koolbluez, liked the suggestion but the GPL guys would kill me


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 27, 2007)

Why'ld they kill u... u r free to use whatever u wanna use... *Free Software, Free Society*, right


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 27, 2007)

10/10 u know why


----------



## neelakantankk (Feb 27, 2007)

7/10

You know Why.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 27, 2007)

neelakantankk said:
			
		

> 7/10
> 
> You know Why.


9/10 u dont know why


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 27, 2007)

now stop tearing pages from my book


----------



## goobimama (Feb 28, 2007)

@Gaurav_indian: Arsenal lost! BOO HOO! So you get 1/10..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 28, 2007)

goobialoo i am using opera so u will get 6/10 for your avatar.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 28, 2007)

Might I ask what the significance of "aloo" is? Is it like potato? Goobipotato?


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 28, 2007)

Chelsea > Arsenal

4/10

@Neel: yeah, it's Ruud


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

Arsenal>Chelsea>Liverpool>Bolton>.......>Watford>Championship teams>league1teams>league2 teams>Conference teams>pub teams>MANURE


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 28, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Might I ask what the significance of "aloo" is? Is it like potato? Goobipotato?


Yes aloo is potato.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 28, 2007)

What does that have to do with my cat Goobi? That guy does not like potatoes (maybe cause he looks a bit like one?)


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Arsenal>Chelsea>Liverpool>Bolton>.......>Watford>Championship teams>league1teams>league2 teams>Conference teams>pub teams>MANURE


 
Vimal where is ManU buddy

and Arsee Lost so it should be Chelsea>Arsenal


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 28, 2007)

for piyush avatar i give 8/10. its kewl.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 28, 2007)

hey guys what about my avatar


----------



## caje143 (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks Like Sony Fan...huh???
Kool Me Toooooo...
Rate : 7/10

What Abt Mine Guys??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> Vimal where is ManU buddy
> 
> and Arsee Lost so it should be Chelsea>Arsenal


Arsenal fielded all their young guys still they outplayed chelsea,wonder what Henry would have done
and look ManUre is in the last of the list


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 28, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> Looks Like Sony Fan...huh???
> Kool Me Toooooo...
> Rate : 7/10
> 
> What Abt Mine Guys??




yeah crazyyyy abt sony


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> for piyush avatar i give 8/10. its kewl.


Thanx sysfilez

i give 8/10 for ur Arrow

tell me r u Forwarding or going down




			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Arsenal fielded all their young guys still they outplayed chelsea,wonder what Henry would have done
> and look ManUre is in the last of the list


 
ohh so there is ManU


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 28, 2007)

^^dead moth, interesting 4/5


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 28, 2007)

The free chamelion gets 7/10


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> ^^dead moth, interesting 4/5


 
its not dead
asking Dead or Alive


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 28, 2007)

glass half empty or half fully types is it???  

again 4/5, continue with the game buddy


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 28, 2007)

8/10


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

10/10 u know why?

We are Arsee


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
piyush... just missed @$$ by an _e_


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 28, 2007)

6/10
iliked the superman one


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> piyush... just missed @$$ by an _e_


 
check cool  its arsee i wrote not arse


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 28, 2007)

That's what i meant too... _just missed @$$ by an *e*_. Never said u wrote @r$e.
__________
@ TechGeek... the old one's back by popular demand... pathiks too commented on the yahoo one


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 28, 2007)

well i hate nightmare avatar i have told him to to change 

guys i put my hand on screen and read his post

ooh !!! horrible avatar


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 1, 2007)

@ piyush
its pointing towards de garbage can. ha ha.. its pointing towards my rep.
anyway have fun. and yes tnx for those 8pts.


----------



## caje143 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey guys what about mine??


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 1, 2007)

^^^
5/10...Can u explain your avatar??


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 1, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 1, 2007)

7/10 for you ! Animation will look good.....


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 1, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Animation will look good.....


What animation can i keep in that???
any ideas


----------



## go4sumeet (Mar 1, 2007)

@Kiran_tech_mania
9/10 Kiran,light
Think Digit Think Kiran


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 1, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> What animation can i keep in that???
> any ideas



Something like....

Geek is inside the circle in first shot...then "inside" text will flash-in into it making it more styled... 

@sumeet: 9/10 for dancing "S"! Good animation. Did u do it urself or copied?


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 1, 2007)

Do you know any freeware gif animator???


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> That's what i meant too... _just missed @$$ by an *e*_. Never said u wrote @r$e.


 
ohh ab samajh mein aaya what u was saying

LOL



> its pointing towards de garbage can. ha ha.. its pointing towards my rep.
> anyway have fun. and yes tnx for those 8pts.


 
Ya ur rep which is increasing so rapidly
__________
8/10 for Think Smart Think Global

Think Kiran Think Digit


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 1, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Do you know any freeware gif animator???



You can do it online for free. Checkout *www.gifworks.com/image_editor.html


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 1, 2007)

8/10...

And... 





			
				tech_geek said:
			
		

> iliked the superman one


Superman Returns...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 1, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 1, 2007)

0/10  coz i hate Arsenal . Manu all the way


----------



## goobimama (Mar 1, 2007)

9/10: Warcraft is the best!
Kiran: I hate your avatar. Feel like I'm at a BSNL office...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Kiran: I hate your avatar. Feel like I'm at a BSNL office...



Okay! Choices do differ!


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 2, 2007)

enlighting....7/10


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 2, 2007)

Howz this now?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2007)

8/10 at least. Maybe if the background (white) were transparent...

@Kiran: no offense dude, my real intention was to start an argument of sorts. turns out I failed...No fun in fighting in the fight club...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

10/10

i love firefox


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 2, 2007)

I tried transparent, Goobi... but some frames r displayed @ the same time then... makin the pic bad.
Dunno whats wrong... can u try it on ur side 
U just've to _magic erase_ the white in Imageready.
Phulease... mayb any of ur methods'll work...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

^^That's much better than the last one.It deserves a 10


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

9/10 truly spyware

beware anti is coming

a product by MS


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 2, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @Kiran: no offense dude, my real intention was to start an argument of sorts. turns out I failed...No fun in fighting in the fight club...



You wanted to start argument? Haha...dude I would have definetly started it. But I was in a good mood that time!  Anyway...why no fun in fight club??? There are many fighters here..right?


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

^^some fights u choose some comes in your path


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 2, 2007)

8/10


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 2, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2007)

10/10 WoW ! Amazing


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 2, 2007)

^^^ 8/10...
Well.. that's a Superman gif which I tweaked to my benefit... not entirely my creation


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

10/10 :d


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 3, 2007)

A small change in my wardrobe... a cross between batman & superman 
Howz it?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2007)

cool 10/10


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 3, 2007)

dankoo (_dutch_ for _thank u_) 
*www.i-am-bored.com/bored_error_banner.gif​


----------



## sspradhan (Mar 4, 2007)

cool 9/10. that's one nice avatar. i may get one like you.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello guys and gals,
This page (*www.geocities.com/microrao/avatar/avatars.htm) is dedicated for you people. I have downloaded these pictures from Net and resized them to 80 x 80 pixels. Except for one or two photographs, none of them are mine. Should anyone feel their copyright is being violated, please inform me.

 Please do not hotlink pictures here, download the picture of your choice (right click, save picture as..) and then upload to your forum server.

And please, thank me (not for the pictures) for my effort here!

Here are few samples...
*www.geocities.com/microrao/avatar/adi_manav.gif *www.geocities.com/microrao/avatar/body-builder.gif *www.geocities.com/microrao/avatar/guitar.gif *www.geocities.com/microrao/avatar/smarty.gif​


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 4, 2007)

^^^Looks Confused 
7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 4, 2007)

8/10
Brings +ve things to mind.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 4, 2007)

Windows....8/10  cut 2 points coz its not free


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 4, 2007)

8/10 for the happydent smile


----------



## blueshift (Mar 4, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

7/10... Trademark blueshift avatar


----------



## sspradhan (Mar 4, 2007)

sweet one 8/10. keep it up!

hey u didnt rate me sridhar_rao.


----------



## blueshift (Mar 4, 2007)

6/10

pathik. i didn't get it.


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 4, 2007)

Blueshift, that smiling kid was better.


----------



## blueshift (Mar 4, 2007)

I know..

This avatar is temporary. This pic reminds me someone..the letters that i put in the pic.


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 4, 2007)

Who is GS? Your GF?
Then, Ok.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Mar 4, 2007)

SSPradhan, I give you get 9/10. Your avatar is cool. By the way, did you check out my collection of avatars at *www.geocities.com/microrao/avatar/avatars.htm?


----------



## sspradhan (Mar 5, 2007)

Well thanks.
Yeah sridhar you must have really worked out for that. keep it up.

You get  10/10 from me.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 5, 2007)

^^ You obviously haven't! You get like say.... 2/10


----------



## blueshift (Mar 5, 2007)

^ 8/10



			
				Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Who is GS? Your GF?


Nah. G=>Girish


----------



## faraaz (Mar 5, 2007)

^^ - 5/10


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

^ 6/10


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 5, 2007)

the naughty boy, calvin gets 7/10
Bautista... u rock as usual... 8/10  I like animations... only them i give 8+.. sorry


----------



## blueshift (Mar 5, 2007)

8/10


----------



## EagerBeaver (Mar 6, 2007)

Yr earlier was betr. ^ 6/10


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 6, 2007)

!!! 3/10... make the candle in motion maan...


----------



## comrade (Mar 6, 2007)

7/10..dude u morphed me with someone else


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 6, 2007)

7/10 !!


----------



## comrade (Mar 6, 2007)

6.9999999999/10 :d


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 6, 2007)

8/10 for superman


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 6, 2007)

10/10 for Superman!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2007)

7/10


----------



## webgenius (Mar 6, 2007)

3/10


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2007)

8/10 Nice


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 6, 2007)

9/10 for red hat


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 7/10





			
				webgenius said:
			
		

> 3/10





			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> 8/10 Nice





			
				piyush gupta said:
			
		

> 9/10 for red hat



thanks guys.


----------



## sspradhan (Mar 6, 2007)

6/10 for that but you should have your shady character(avatar) for 100 X 100
pix .
its too small dude.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2007)

9/10 for hitman


----------



## Sparsh007 (Mar 7, 2007)

heres mine
7/10 for gaurav


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2007)

Sheeeeeeeeeee! Horrible! -10/10


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 7, 2007)

Goobimaama, what's your avatar doing? Is it firefox or a cherry?
anyway, 8/10 for the glass effect.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Mar 7, 2007)

6/10
oops how about these
1.  *i110.photobucket.com/albums/n81/Sparsh007/Avatar.jpg
2.  *i110.photobucket.com/albums/n81/Sparsh007/Avatar-1.jpg
3.  *i110.photobucket.com/albums/n81/Sparsh007/SparshAvatar1.jpg
4.  *i110.photobucket.com/albums/n81/Sparsh007/SparshGlowing.gif
Will put tht gets the best rating


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2007)

3rd one is good spashy! 4th one looks like you are advertising your next Horror film lol.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Mar 7, 2007)

lol 
btw no rating done


----------



## shantanu (Mar 7, 2007)

^^ like arsenal 8/10 and spashy 7/10


----------



## Sparsh007 (Mar 7, 2007)

you have got a cool 1 too but samjh nahi aaya ie y 5/10<neutral>


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2007)

9/10


----------



## shantanu (Mar 7, 2007)

i am receiving siganals from MARS via satellite and sending also..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2007)

10/10 kuch hamare ghar par bhi bhej do signals.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 7, 2007)

sending now allocating gaurav indian...... found ::::::::::::::

transmission terminated ::: HUMAN FOUND....

oh sorry dude you a human .. this is only for Aliens   as i am...

8/10 +100 to you +repooo


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2007)

hey guys howz the avatar ... had this image whr thr was a building i replaced it with a rising vista logo 

a bigger view:
*img340.imageshack.us/img340/4919/vistaavatarwf2.png

the original:
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/9913/a27yl1.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 8, 2007)

My one is same for Past 3/4 years... used every where i visit and never changed it


----------



## chicha (May 8, 2007)

what do i give for "THE ONE" 
9.5/10.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 8, 2007)

By the way, the one u have suites my User name a lot...


----------



## blueshift (May 8, 2007)

7/10


----------



## rahul_becks23 (May 8, 2007)

is my one even worth rating


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2007)

7 for tht neo :shocked:


----------



## Third Eye (May 8, 2007)

10/10 for mav3 avatar


----------



## prateek_san (May 8, 2007)

8/10 for tech .....


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2007)

Keanu......
7/10


----------



## vish786 (May 8, 2007)

@eggman ur avatar is creative

so it deserve 7/10


----------



## blueshift (May 8, 2007)

5/10


----------



## vish786 (May 8, 2007)

4/10

rate my new avatar


----------



## blueshift (May 8, 2007)

5/10  I dont like cartoon type av


----------



## vish786 (May 8, 2007)

how abt this new one


----------



## blueshift (May 8, 2007)

5.5/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 9, 2007)

pretty girl... But doesn'r match with your ID.

So 7/10.


----------



## blueshift (May 9, 2007)

8/10     Did you made it?

So what kind of avatar do u want to see??


----------



## Goten (May 9, 2007)

5/10

Coz its Norah n ur Blueshift n yeah Indian flag.

N yeah ur location is mercury which is red.

Hehe.

Contrast.

LOL.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 9, 2007)

8/10.

Cause you are goten.
And I am FAN of DBZ and DBZ GT series.
_______________________
I am back....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (May 9, 2007)

HEY........what abt me......


----------



## Cool G5 (May 9, 2007)

You get 5/10.


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

8/10 i love Gimp 

How'z mine


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 9, 2007)

9 Cause I like k750i.

But -2. Cause it does not match with your ID.

So its 7/10.

What about mine...


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 9, 2007)

7/10 (just cause I love anime)

Who is going to rate mine?


----------



## vish786 (May 9, 2007)

7/10

:d:d


----------



## blueshift (May 9, 2007)

6/10


----------



## vish786 (May 9, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> 6/10



u r rating me fourth time dude


----------



## blueshift (May 9, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> 6/10



Same again. I dont understand whether ur pic is of a boy or a girl.


I am afraid to ask to rate my avatar..but i m gonna change it after xams.


----------



## vish786 (May 9, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Same again. I dont understand whether ur pic is of a boy or a girl.
> 
> 
> I am afraid to ask to rate my avatar..but i m gonna change it after xams.


6.5/10

its a boy dude... u hav a eyesight problem dude

do u want to see the full size pic of d avatar its damn good and then u rate the avatar again... wat u think??


----------



## iMav (May 10, 2007)

isnt that harry potter ... 6/10


----------



## max_demon (May 10, 2007)

2/10 i really hate vista


----------



## iMav (May 10, 2007)

hardly makes a difference i already got a 10/10 by tech genius 

and without bias 5/10


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 10, 2007)

8/10 ...very nice silhouette.


----------



## goobimama (May 10, 2007)

mAV3 gets a 10/10 from me. Really nice.

^^ gets 5.


----------



## vish786 (May 10, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> isnt that harry potter ... 6/10


6/10

tat is not harry potter.... its a character in one of the most famous played game online which is usually held  in hongkong

link to full pic of my avatar *www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2007)

6/10 for you


----------



## vish786 (May 10, 2007)

5.5/10


----------



## iMav (May 10, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> mAV3 gets a 10/10 from me. Really nice.


 thanx a lot thts humbling coming from some 1 whose ps skills i hv admired viz a vis from his ps tuts ... 

@vish: iv alrady scored u a 6/10


----------



## vish786 (May 10, 2007)

u deserve 8/10... i like microsoft tat is why

link to full pic of my avatar it not harry potter as i mentioned earlier *www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html;);)


----------



## blueshift (May 10, 2007)

6/10 again for u.


----------



## nileshgr (May 10, 2007)

Now rate my avatar


----------



## vish786 (May 10, 2007)

u forgot to rate the above member

7.5/10


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 10, 2007)

5.5/10


----------



## nileshgr (May 10, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> 2/10 i really hate vista


Same here. 0.5/10


----------



## Gigacore (May 10, 2007)

What about my Avatar Guys.?? Its the future of intel


----------



## vish786 (May 10, 2007)

the future is yet to come so u get

2/10


----------



## nileshgr (May 10, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> What about my Avatar Guys.?? Its the future of intel


3/10


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 10, 2007)

5/10

Why did u rate my avatar .5/10 ?? That's probably the worst anyone's got, right? Anyway, its always good to be a first... Atleast, my avatar is an original one, and not a cheap manip..


----------



## vish786 (May 10, 2007)

it does not look like real... anyways

4.5/10 ;p


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

what about my avatar ??


----------



## vish786 (May 10, 2007)

those lips...... errrr.... make me crazy 

10/10


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

^^oye thanks yaar


----------



## blueshift (May 10, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

^^ not bad thanks 
BTW @ blueshift.......
your avatar is looking as a black screen..... why??


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 11, 2007)

I see no avatars or sigs ever. (sorry guys, don't have enough bandwidth)
Use this script in your css to block all forum avatars & sigs.  (made it myself)
(Tested on all phpBB, vBulletin and probaby works on even Invision Bulletin Boards)


```
@namespace url([URL="*www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"]*www.w3.org/1999/xhtml[/URL]);

[src*="authorsicons"],
[src*="avatar"],
[id*="avatar"],
[class*="avatar"],
[href*="avtr"],
[src*="avtr"]
{display:none!important;}

td.genmed img { display: none !important; }
.signature img { display: none !important; }
.postdetails > img { display: none !important; }
span.postbody > img { display: none !important; }
```
Just to do justice to the guy above me: 5/10. You may give me zero or 10 (if you like the script that is)

@mAV3. that's the point. No sig/ banner/avatar to waste bandwidth. Let Flashget have it all. 
If you are using opera/greasemonkey here is the javascript to do the same;


```
// ==UserScript==
// @name          Adblock forum avatars & sigs v1.0
// @namespace     [URL="*userstyles.org/"]*userstyles.org[/URL]
// @description	  Blocks all avatar & signature images from forum
// @author        ..:: Free Radical ::..
// @homepage      [URL="*userstyles.org/style/show/2351"]*userstyles.org/style/show/2351[/URL]

// ==/UserScript==
var css = "/* ..:: Free Radical ::... */ /* Credit to PaulFox for the idea */ @namespace url([URL="*www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"]*www.w3.org/1999/xhtml[/URL]); [src*=\"authorsicons\"], [src*=\"avatar\"], [id*=\"avatar\"], [class*=\"avatar\"], [href*=\"avtr\"], [src*=\"avtr\"] {display:none!important;} td.genmed img { display: none !important; } .signature img { display: none !important; } .postdetails > img { display: none !important; } span.postbody > img { display: none !important; }";
if (typeof GM_addStyle != "undefined") {
	GM_addStyle(css);
} else if (typeof addStyle != "undefined") {
	addStyle(css);
} else {
	var heads = document.getElementsByTagName("head");
	if (heads.length > 0) {
		var node = document.createElement("style");
		node.type = "text/css";
		node.innerHTML = css;
		heads[0].appendChild(node); 
	}
}
```

*userstyles.org/style/show/2351
Sorry if this annoys any1. 
Didnt mean to.


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2007)

like it ... like what !!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 11, 2007)

^^thanks


----------



## Dipen01 (May 11, 2007)

Angelina.....8/10


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

786 said:
			
		

> it does not look like real... anyways



Dude, do you know anything about photography... Besides, I is a real thingy.. I can tell you how exactly I shot that pic of mine and what were the conditions.. Besides...This is a wannabe thread... Adios~


----------



## azzu (May 11, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Gigacore (May 11, 2007)

0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001/10


----------



## nileshgr (May 11, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001/10


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 11, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001/10



lol! 

BTW, 6/10 for unknown


----------



## nileshgr (May 11, 2007)

^ 5/10


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 11, 2007)

^^ you guys dont like it ?


----------



## nileshgr (May 11, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^ you guys dont like it ?


Whose avatar buddy?


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 11, 2007)

^^ mine ?


----------



## Gigacore (May 11, 2007)

How much for me @ Kiran_T_M 

I'll Rate urs 7/10


----------



## nileshgr (May 11, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^ mine ?


2.5/10 for b/w. use a cool color avatar.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 11, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> How much for me @ Kiran_T_M
> 
> I'll Rate urs 7/10



4/10. Remove the white background. It should be native background. Refer my avatar, background becomes native while the bulb is glowing making it more prominent. 

Same suggestion for "the unknown" too.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 11, 2007)

6/10...its good but not pleasant


----------



## koolbluez (May 11, 2007)

6/10


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2007)

8/10 for superman ... the fluttering cape looks good


----------



## pirates1323 (May 11, 2007)

6/10


----------



## vish786 (May 11, 2007)

shiny diamonds

7.5/10


----------



## koolbluez (May 11, 2007)

the potter gets 6... anim might've been great...


----------



## vish786 (May 11, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> the potter gets 6... anim might've been great...



hey my avatar isn't harry potter re... its a character in LFO game... look at the pick man...
  *www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html

cool superman avatar... 10/10


----------



## koolbluez (May 11, 2007)

oops.. sorry... strong resemblance to the Potty guy


----------



## nileshgr (May 11, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> 6/10...its good but not pleasant


4/10



			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> 6/10



9.9999999999 / 10



			
				pirates1323 said:
			
		

> 6/10



5/10


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 11, 2007)

kis ki avatat ki rate kar rahe ho, oh toh pehle batao yaar....

BTW, for Superman, i will give *8/10* ,  really good,


----------



## vish786 (May 11, 2007)

@dipen 6.5/10   charlie chaplin would hav been better instead 

my avatar is not harry potter... i'm tellin in advance
click the link to see the full pic of avatar

*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 12, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Dipen01 (May 12, 2007)

6/10

@vish :-  I am great fan of Stan Laurel   Well charlie's good but Stan was simple awesum...


----------



## vish786 (May 12, 2007)

@gaurav_indian          7/10

my avatar is not harry potter... i'm tellin in advance
click the link to see the full pic of avatar

*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 12, 2007)

^^7/10 , nice.


----------



## koolbluez (May 13, 2007)

cute pic... 7/10


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

@ phenom   6.5/10

 my avatar is not harry potter... i'm tellin in advance
 click the link to see the full pic of avatar

 *www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 13, 2007)

^^ Nice one...
8/10.


----------



## REY619 (May 13, 2007)

^^Cute and innocent  8.99/10


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

rey u get 5.5/10

  my avatar is not harry potter... i'm tellin in advance
  click the link to see the full pic of avatar 

*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

10.5/10 great avatar duuuudde!
And why do all your posts have this ?


> my avatar is not harry potter... i'm tellin in advance
> click the link to see the full pic of avatar
> 
> *www.imagehosting.com/show.php..._c024.JPG.html


 
Thats really weird .........


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> 10.5/10 great avatar duuuudde!
> And why do all your posts have this ?
> 
> 
> Thats really weird .........



few member started thinkin its harry potter so i posted a pic of it...


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

BTW .... My rating was exaggerated...  You'll get 6/10


----------



## goobimama (May 13, 2007)

^^ but that's not in the rules... once a rating, it stays. Or can we change the rules as we and when we feel like? 

Cause if that's the case, then I'm gonna rate your ID instead of avatar: 2/10.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

My ID sux.... I know....But I can't change it 
I'd give it my ID .5/50 

Your ID is strange.......
ID->> 3/10
Avatar->>7/10 (The FF logo looks sexy)


----------



## redhat (May 13, 2007)

Rate you 6/10 for avatar

Let the ID go to hell!


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

u get 6.5/10

my avatar is not harry potter... just tellin in advance
   click the link to see the full pic of avatar 

*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## koolbluez (May 13, 2007)

OK.... dude.. u r not the POTTER.... got it... stop repeating it every time


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

lol... k it wont happen again.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> OK.... dude.. u r not the POTTER.... got it... stop repeating it every time



He finks that I aar chho chhhilee


----------



## koolbluez (May 13, 2007)

3/10... sorry dude...


----------



## eggman (May 13, 2007)

does mine goes well with my id?.remember I'm the EGGMAN

^^8/10


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> 3/10... sorry dude...



No problem whatsoever... But can you justify ? I'll try to improve upon it... Note: I haven't manip-ed it whatsoever. Just taken on my mobile cam in darkness lighting and a flash light.... It looks much better when seen in full...

@eggman.........
9/10

Lovely ........


----------



## blueshift (May 13, 2007)

8/10: The blue tint on the hair looks nice.


----------



## vish786 (May 14, 2007)

use some avatar bud @blueshit

to get a full view of my avatar  click on d link
*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 14, 2007)

8/10


----------



## koolbluez (May 16, 2007)

go india.. go... 7/10


----------



## Digit_Dragon (May 16, 2007)

Superman in Bluez superb matching your name...9/10


----------



## koolbluez (May 16, 2007)

7/10 dragon... I've a fancy for mythical creatures, esp digital renditions 

Hey didja notice my _Custom User Title - _*Ŝupər♂*  It's new & improved...


----------



## eggman (May 16, 2007)

I hate john cena(cause hez a face)  .......so 8/10...

I am the eggman


----------



## nileshgr (May 16, 2007)

10/10 for koolbluez


----------



## Third Eye (May 16, 2007)

eggman: I hate eggs because i am pure vegetarian.I am giving you 7/10 

The Unknown: 8/10


----------



## koolbluez (May 16, 2007)

Cena gets.... 7/10 again.. I really luv anims yaar... so not able to give more than 7 

Tnx for 10 on 10... guyz...


----------



## Third Eye (May 16, 2007)

7/10 for koolbluez


----------



## eggman (May 16, 2007)

no revnege

8/10.....


----------



## vish786 (May 16, 2007)

@tech_genius   u get 7.78/10 

 to get a full view of my avatar  click on d link
*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## Third Eye (May 16, 2007)

@vish786: 7.77/10


----------



## vish786 (May 16, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> @vish786: 7.77/10



games ah... lol


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 16, 2007)

6.758/10

:d:d:d


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 16, 2007)

7.6756699/10 :d


----------



## Third Eye (May 16, 2007)

8.5/10 for gaurav_indian


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 16, 2007)

7.3571025/10.00000 for Tech Genius


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 16, 2007)

7.6756700/10 :d


----------



## vish786 (May 16, 2007)

@ personifiedgenius  3.143254178/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @ personifiedgenius  3.143254178/10


mere avatar ko rate kyu nahi kiya mujhse kya dushmani hai HARRY POTTER.


----------



## vish786 (May 17, 2007)

@guarav indian... i think i hav already rated u... ok anyways... u get for the greatest flag in world...   7.97/10

aur ek aur baat tat is not harry potter.. click on the link i hav provided


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @guarav indian... i think i hav already rated u... ok anyways... u get for the greatest flag in world...   7.97/10
> 
> aur ek aur baat tat is not harry potter.. click on the link i hav provided


I know its not harry potter main toh tumhe ched raha tha.


----------



## Manshahia (May 22, 2007)

10/10 for that flag...


----------



## ashfame (May 22, 2007)

5/10 for ^^^^^^^


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 22, 2007)

Hmmm.. Looking Nice. Matches with your ID and Self made....

I give 9/10.  That means *********  Stars.

How is mine.. I created it with Photoshop and ImageReady.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 22, 2007)

8/10


----------



## go4saket (May 22, 2007)

Again 10/10 for the flag... proud to be an Indian...


----------



## vish786 (May 22, 2007)

aliens head looks like a$$... u get 6/10

full pick of my avatar... its pretty cool
*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2007)

4/10. I don't get what it is supposed to be.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2007)

6/10

But your siggy's definitely get a 10/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 23, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## medigit (May 23, 2007)

8/10


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> 4/10. I don't get what it is supposed to be.


its a character in LFO game

click da link for full view
*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## Third Eye (May 23, 2007)

7/10 for vish786


----------



## koolbluez (May 24, 2007)

^^^^^
6/10 
Ok.. lemme be frank... 6.9999/10


----------



## ImAClown (May 24, 2007)

-10000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## vish786 (May 24, 2007)

dont u think tat rating is tooooo low....

u get -100/100     for no avatar 


click the link
*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## koolbluez (May 24, 2007)

U said it.. vish... & he too said it... HeisaClown! Is that a - or a =, clownydude...

Vish.. I already gave u marks.. ok.. here goes the 7 outta 10... (anims r my favs.. so I dont give non-movin ones greater than 7 ... mind not)

And hey... u still addin ur logo expansion pack


----------



## vish786 (May 24, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> U said it.. vish... & he too said it... HeisaClown! Is that a - or a =, dude...
> 
> Vish.. I already gave u marks.. ok.. here goes the 7 outta 10... (anims r my favs.. so I dont give non-movin ones greater than 7 ... mind not)
> 
> And hey... u still addin ur logo expansion pack



= this is double minus


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2007)

7/10 to u...


----------



## ashfame (May 24, 2007)

8/10 ^^^^
Approaching to infinity!!


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

Umm... 6/10 if you've done it yourself. 3/10 if you haven't (or have just copied it from some tutorial step-by-step).


----------



## Third Eye (May 25, 2007)

10/10 for aryayush


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

He! He! Thanks! I love you.  (Bad goobimama! Learn from him.)

Umm... John Cena. 8/10. (I don't watch wrestling but my rating was heavily influenced by the rating he gave me. Couldn't help it.  )


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2007)

These days I am wishing to have a MAC so 9/10 for you.
(Otherwise I would have gave you 7.5. )


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, if you do, I'll come in handy - so you better start respecting me from this moment.  (J/k.)

I really like your abstract avatar. 9/10 to you too. (10/10 is reserved for avatars that are in some way related to you-know-what...)


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 25, 2007)

You get a ?/10 for that one, hehe, just kidding, 6/10 maybe....


----------



## vish786 (May 25, 2007)

u get 7.5/10

this is my logo expansion pack as koolbluez mentioned
*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

7/10


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 26, 2007)

i luv my india 

8/10


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (May 26, 2007)

8/10 ........ endless journey.......


----------



## vish786 (May 26, 2007)

7/10

logo expansion pack  
*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/588425_c024.JPG.html


----------



## krates (May 26, 2007)

Seev My Avatar


----------



## Lucky_star (May 26, 2007)

^^^  8.5/10  I like that cat...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 26, 2007)

Lucky Sun. 8/10


----------



## Lucky_star (May 26, 2007)

^^^ 9/10 Proud to be an Indian! (Gaurav ke saath)


----------



## Netjunkie (May 27, 2007)

8/10.. Cool sun


----------



## vish786 (May 27, 2007)

@netjunkie........ ur avatar his pretty good re... u get 9.5/10

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i687122_c024.JPG
higher resolution


----------



## koolbluez (May 27, 2007)

7/10 for netjunkie... nice original start for a logo... keepitup.
Kenshin... 6/10 
And vish786... stop it maan... u r suckin our bandwidth & brains with the Potty impersonator


----------



## vish786 (May 27, 2007)

oh k tat wont happen again


----------



## Cool G5 (May 27, 2007)

I rate you 8.5/10.
How is mine?


----------



## koolbluez (May 27, 2007)

6/10... nuthin spl


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2007)

7/10

I am not a particularly huge fan of Superman.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 27, 2007)

Now I am over with my MAC mania and the avatar is B/W.
So sorry buddy..... 7.5/10.

How is mine. I changed it again.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 27, 2007)

Always like quiz 9/10


----------



## goobimama (May 27, 2007)

I wonder if this thread will ever drown... ^5/10....actually 7/10 considering it goes with your username...


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2007)

3/10

Hate Firefox.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 27, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Third Eye (May 27, 2007)

10/10 for gaurav_indian


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 27, 2007)

9.5/10 for john cena


----------



## faraaz (May 27, 2007)

8/10 for Gaurav...nice idea but its a wee bit too plain...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 27, 2007)

7/10 kaun hai yeh?


----------



## faraaz (May 27, 2007)

That's Calvin dude...


----------



## eggman (May 28, 2007)

8/10 ^^ for calvin


----------



## aryayush (May 28, 2007)

1/10. Don't talk anything non-veg in front of me.


----------



## vish786 (May 28, 2007)

i hate mac........    u get 3.14/10... pi value


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

7.71/10 Harry Potter


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

@vish786

6/10 ....animate it & u'll get 10/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> 6/10 ....animate it & u'll get 10/10


aur kitna animate karu?


----------



## vish786 (May 28, 2007)

@gavrav indian... its not harry potter dude... i am fed up of telling this to everyone

i hav already rated u.. but still u get 8.1/10


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> aur kitna animate karu?



hey i already rated u remember..that rating was for vish786


----------



## vish786 (May 28, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> hey i already rated u remember..that rating was for vish786



dude how can i animate tat... just thinking is it possible??


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @gavrav indian... its not harry potter dude... i am fed up of telling this to everyone
> 
> i hav already rated u.. but still u get 8.1/10



main tujhe ched raha tha yaar.  

7.72/10


----------



## prateek_san (May 28, 2007)

7/10 nice creativity .....


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> 7/10 nice creativity .....


oye id change kar li.


----------



## iMav (May 28, 2007)

2 and tht too only coz of ryan and no rooney or ronaldo


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

8/10


----------



## prateek_san (May 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> oye id change kar li.


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2007)

hmmm....5/10. Thats the most I feel.


----------



## prateek_san (May 28, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> 7.5/10



u r durselyin right 

u got ur id changed....requested fatbeing or any mod to do it??


----------



## prateek_san (May 28, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> u r durselyin right
> 
> u got ur id changed....requested fatbeing or any mod to do it??



yupe.... mod


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> yupe.... mod


which mod? 

even i'll do it..bored of my old id ..my new id maybe ...the champions


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

8/10


----------



## prateek_san (May 28, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> which mod?
> 
> even i'll do it..bored of my old id ..my new id maybe ...the champions



LOL .... 
i asked mehuldev to do that. ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> LOL ....
> i asked mehuldev to do that. ...



ok thanx for the info..i'll get my id changed and did u see my new signature !


----------



## prateek_san (May 28, 2007)

yeah .... its cool


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

What about my sig?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

dude we can go on arguing but the truth is that it is not what is written in the new testament....man was mentioned but i dont remember god creating any pool or liver on the 7th day   so it is not good enough


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> dude we can go on arguing but the truth is that it is not what is written in the new testament....man was mentioned but i dont remember god creating any pool or liver on the 7th day   so it is not good enough


 MAN without liver lol.


----------



## prateek_san (May 28, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> dude we can go on arguing but the truth is that it is not what is written in the new testament....man was mentioned but i dont remember god creating any pool or liver on the 7th day   so it is not good enough




fcking awesome man..... keep it up.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> fcking awesome man..... keep it up.....


oye bina liver ka MAN dikha mujhe.


----------



## prateek_san (May 28, 2007)

tune kabhi sirf liver dekhi hai.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

abey loserpool fan 

man ke andar agar liver hai then it proves that u(loserpool) will always be smaller than 
man utd just like liver is so small compared to man


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> abey loserpool fan
> 
> man ke andar agar liver hai then it proves that u(loserpool) will always be smaller than
> man utd just like liver is so small compared to man


 abey itni bezatti mat kar


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey itni bezatti mat kar


ok its alright i'll leave u but plz remove my name & signature from ur signature...i mean change back to ur old signature


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> ok its alright i'll leave u but plz remove my name & signature from ur signature...i mean change back to ur old signature


kyu?Tujhe free mein publicity mil rahi hai yaar.

Done.Now ssk429 tell me do u know how to play fifa07 online?


----------



## iMav (May 28, 2007)

humari arsenal tumahare man aur uske liver ki dhachiyaan uda degi (literally)


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> humari arsenal tumahare man aur uske liver ki dhachiyaan uda degi (literally)


hamari arsenal toh aise bol rahe ho jaise apne mohalle ki team ho.


----------



## Third Eye (May 28, 2007)

This is not a football channel


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> What about my sig?



And what about my avatar!


----------



## Third Eye (May 28, 2007)

10/10 for Kiran Tech Mania


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

@kiran No avatar.But i still remember your last one.Mr Bijli.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

@kiran

its invisible so ur ratings r also invisible 



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hamari arsenal toh aise bol rahe ho jaise apne mohalle ki team ho.



lol...



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> humari arsenal tumahare man aur uske liver ki dhachiyaan uda degi (literally)



agar mera "MAN"  "arsenal" nahi banata tooo aaj tum exist bhi nahi karte..


----------



## fun2sh (May 28, 2007)

^^7/10

hows is mine avatar

^^^8/10

hows mine avatar


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 28, 2007)

I am on strike till digit forum implements vBulletin® Version 3.6.7. No avatar till then. That's my sacrifice!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> I am on strike till digit forum implements vBulletin® Version 3.6.7. No avatar till then. That's my sacrifice!


Yaar tum bhi kya yaad karoge main tumhare saath hu.I will sacrifice my sig.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yaar tum bhi kya yaad karoge main tumhare saath hu.I will sacrifice my sig.



Nahi! You removed your signature before my avatar strike began. Tum mere saath nahi ho. Do something else!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Nahi! You removed your signature before my avatar strike began. Tum mere saath nahi ho. Do something else!


arey jab maine kabhi sig rakha hi nahi toh remove kaise karunga.


----------



## fun2sh (May 28, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> I am on strike till digit forum implements vBulletin® Version 3.6.7. No avatar till then. That's my sacrifice!


not again yaron!!


----------



## nileshgr (May 28, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> 1/10. Don't talk anything non-veg in front of me.



Hahahahahahaahah Lol LOl LOL LOL  I also don't like Non-VEG. Vyak. Vyak. HUH.


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (May 28, 2007)

omigah, spastic penguin. Mmm. Kinda cute though O_O.

I'd give it a 7/10 -.-


----------



## eggman (May 28, 2007)

6/10.....

I don't like anime much


----------



## vish786 (May 28, 2007)

ande ka fanda... u get 4/10...


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> arey jab maine kabhi sig rakha hi nahi toh remove kaise karunga.



Chodo man, mai insab par yakeen nahi karta!  btw, my brand new avatar!


----------



## fun2sh (May 29, 2007)

@eggman
urs previous avatar was better


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 29, 2007)

My new Avatar nd new sig .kaisa laga yaron.
KTM tumahara avatar to bahut acha hai yaar.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> My new Avatar nd new sig .kaisa laga yaron.
> KTM tumahara avatar to bahut acha hai yaar.



Very funny and lively avatar   6/10 for it.
Thanks for compliments about my avatar.


----------



## faraaz (May 29, 2007)

9/10..how do I animate like that??


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

You can animate using GIF editors and Photo editors. Many freewares are available too.  Just search the net.


----------



## prateek_san (May 29, 2007)

@KTM
ur avatar looks cool dude .........  nice work.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## eggman (May 29, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> You can animate using GIF editors and Photo editors. Many freewares are available too.  Just search the net.



11/10

amazing work


----------



## netguy (May 29, 2007)

wil givve u 7 outta 10 buddy


----------



## fun2sh (May 29, 2007)

@netguy   4/10   it real old avatar


----------



## vish786 (May 29, 2007)

6.5/10


----------



## eggman (May 29, 2007)

7/10 for vish786


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

^^^6.5/10....Is it a girl in the avatar? I think no. If girl, I would rate moreeee


----------



## vish786 (May 29, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> ^^^6.5/10....Is it a girl in the avatar? I think no. If girl, I would rate moreeee


c always partially towards girls... i hate this

just being sarcastic 

edited:  pretty cool new avatar kiran_maniac 8.78/10


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> c always partially towards girls... i hate this
> 
> just being sarcastic
> 
> edited:  pretty cool new avatar kiran_maniac 8.78/10



Nah! What I meant was...see the writings on the T-shirt, it says "I love Eggman". Who should say it? A girl right?  

Is your avatar jus a copy or made by urself?


----------



## vish786 (May 29, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Nah! What I meant was...see the writings on the T-shirt, it says "I love Eggman". Who should say it? A girl right?
> 
> Is your avatar jus a copy or made by urself?


its both actually(modified)... i had also made a gaming poster for our college fest which was damn awesome(but those ppl never gave me a copy of it)... yeh and y did u ask tat dude?? whether its made by me


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> its both actually(modified)... i also created had gaming poster for our college fest which was damn awesome... yeh and y did u ask tat dude?? whether its made by me



I have seen you telling that the guy is not harry potter. Hence I thought it was some other character made by you... 

6.8/10 for you.


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 29, 2007)

Cool avatar .  9/10 for you....


----------



## acesuresh (May 29, 2007)

Cool avatar . 8/10 for you....


----------



## eggman (May 29, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> ^^^6.5/10....Is it a girl in the avatar? I think no. If girl, I would rate moreeee


yeaah its a girl dude..........its a modified version of this

I'm not gay to edit this on a man's shirt 

7/10 for cool owner


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 29, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Third Eye (May 29, 2007)

10/10 again for Gaurav_Indian


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (May 29, 2007)

5/10 for the creepy looking guy in Tech Genius' avvy O_O


----------



## Third Eye (May 29, 2007)

2/10 for ~Lil JinX~


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 29, 2007)

9.5/10 for cena cena cena


----------



## fun2sh (May 29, 2007)

100/10 for india


----------



## faraaz (May 29, 2007)

3/10 ... *trying really hard to refrain from homosexual innuendo*


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> yeaah its a girl dude..........its a modified version of this
> 
> I'm not gay to edit this on a man's shirt
> 
> 7/10 for cool owner



Ok dude. I thought it was guy becoz I couldn't see the 'shape' of female! 

Shalu_Sharma gets 7.5/10 for a cute innocent guy.


----------



## nileshgr (May 29, 2007)

^ u get 7.9999956/10


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

Woo! Whats that? ~.9999956!  How did you decide such decimal places?


----------



## eggman (May 29, 2007)

And unknown get 7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 29, 2007)

9.999989/10


----------



## Third Eye (May 29, 2007)

How is my new avatar?


----------



## krazyfrog (May 29, 2007)

My avatar happens to be the picture of my most prized possession.


----------



## eggman (May 29, 2007)

^^8/10 for you avatar(Not for the product, though)


----------



## faraaz (May 30, 2007)

@Tech Genius: 9/10 ... if only because you got rid of that horrible Cena pic...


----------



## nileshgr (May 30, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> How is my new avatar?


5.00063/10



			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Woo! Whats that? ~.9999956!  How did you decide such decimal places?


Using my mind.


----------



## Third Eye (May 30, 2007)

4.5/10 for The UnKnown


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 30, 2007)

^^^6.5/10 .


----------



## Goten (May 30, 2007)

5/10

Kinda gud but not awesome. Still needs some work on it.

Peace~~~!


----------



## krazyfrog (May 30, 2007)

^^ Isn't that Goku in that pic. Man i love dragon ball Z (it is currently being aired on Cartoon Network). 7/10 for your avatar.


----------



## nileshgr (May 30, 2007)

Hey guys, what about my avatar?


----------



## eggman (May 30, 2007)

cant get eggjactly what is it, bit blurry

4/10


----------



## faraaz (May 30, 2007)

Its puppies...and 3/10...very bad picture quality...not to mention not too interesting...


----------



## nileshgr (May 30, 2007)

Now how's it?


----------



## caje143 (May 30, 2007)

nah still looks the same i feel...

what abt mine?


----------



## koolbluez (May 30, 2007)

7/10... regular animation ... seen elsewhere...


----------



## caje143 (May 30, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> 7/10... regular animation ... seen elsewhere...


well yeah its a common one yaar.. tried to get a unique one.. but sheesh..didnt get it...


----------



## vish786 (May 30, 2007)

4/10 nothin good


----------



## koolbluez (May 30, 2007)

My marks?


----------



## faraaz (May 30, 2007)

@caje143: 4/10 ... doesn't do anything for me...

@vish: Why the harry potter avatar anyway?


----------



## nileshgr (May 30, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> My marks?


Huh. All rate you 10/10. Then why you want your rating again and again?

Anyway your marks are: 11/10


----------



## koolbluez (May 30, 2007)

always pleased to raise the bar... muaahh.. muaahh.. kisses to my ppl...

Check these threads out btw...
Hyanide & Baal - The Real A.T."BIKE"s
Your Office Online! (ya.. the MS one)
AeroCopter


----------



## pushkaraj (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey guys. Check out my avatar!


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 1, 2007)

^ 3/10.

Not good. It should have color.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey guys, rate my avatar now


----------



## faraaz (Jun 4, 2007)

4/10 - A spastic bee? wtf?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2007)

^^ A tricky Kid  5/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 4, 2007)

hey wheres anim guyz... praka.. 6/10 

Tech Genius.. @ last an anim... 9/10...


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2007)

9/10 superman rox


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 4, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 4, 2007)

10/10


----------



## faraaz (Jun 4, 2007)

^ - I already rated you...

@iMav - 10/10 I like it!!


----------



## eggman (Jun 4, 2007)

^^8/10 for the comic char...........


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

Domo Arigato Eggman-san! 

8/10 ... because I love your caption!!


----------



## sysfilez (Jun 5, 2007)

hi chek out mine.
@faraz 6/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ 7/10 for Rose.......


----------



## xbonez (Jun 6, 2007)

6/10. matches well with ur signature and location


----------



## blueshift (Jun 6, 2007)

7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 6, 2007)

7.6/10


----------



## blueshift (Jun 7, 2007)

6/10


----------



## iMav (Jun 7, 2007)

7/10 .... is it a still from 300?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## xbonez (Jun 7, 2007)

@iMav 9.5/10 really cool. did u get it from somewher or did u make it urself?
@gaurav 8/10 (patriotic bandha  )


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 7, 2007)

6/10


----------



## iMav (Jun 7, 2007)

as i said b4 9/10 for superman ....

@faraz and xbonez thanx a lot ...

@ xbonez:  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=493687&postcount=336


----------



## blueshift (Jun 7, 2007)

6/10


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

9/10... good movie


----------



## eggman (Jun 7, 2007)

6/10


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

@eggman, dude why are you so so fond of eggs

6/10


----------



## caje143 (Jun 7, 2007)

6.5/10


----------



## Tech Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 7, 2007)

9/10. 
I m faithful to intel.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

ROFL
7/10
since you are in a confused state


----------



## blueshift (Jun 8, 2007)

6/10


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

Rate my avatar now!

New Thread: Rate the movie you watched.

Please participate in it.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 8, 2007)

u forgot to rate my pic.

for yours 8/10. Nice logo and colors.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> u forgot to rate my pic.
> 
> for yours 8/10. Nice logo and colors.


I can't see it clearly. What is your avatar about?


----------



## lywyre (Jun 8, 2007)

Is it finite or infinite or something else.

7.5 / 10


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow! Funny.

10/10/ for u.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 8, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Tech Geek (Jun 8, 2007)

9.7/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2007)

7/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 8, 2007)

5/10


----------



## vish786 (Jun 8, 2007)

7/10

@eggman why r u so so fond of eggs... their are so many other things also


----------



## Pathik (Jun 8, 2007)

5/10


----------



## vish786 (Jun 8, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> 300/300 :d


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 8, 2007)

290/300  Percentage dekh marks nahi


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 9, 2007)

10/10

after all india flag if i give 9.99999/10 then i am done for !! 
BJP congress all will come chasing me.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 9, 2007)

7/10


----------



## pushkar (Jun 9, 2007)

4/10


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 9, 2007)

2/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 9, 2007)

2/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 9, 2007)

9/10 for eggman


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 9, 2007)

*9.93850023*/10 for GOOGLE BOT


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 9, 2007)

7/10... koolblue


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 9, 2007)

10/10 for Superman


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 9, 2007)

9/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 9, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Projjwal (Jun 10, 2007)

8.2/10 for Tech Genius


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 10, 2007)

10/10 for gaurav_indian & 5/10 for Projjwal


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 10, 2007)

8/10


----------



## nithinks (Jun 10, 2007)

9/10


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 10, 2007)

9/10, good job nithin!


----------



## blueshift (Jun 10, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## Projjwal (Jun 11, 2007)

9.9/10 for infra_red_dude


----------



## nithinks (Jun 11, 2007)

9.999999/10 for infra_red_dude

7/10 for Projjwal

7.5/10 for blueshift


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 11, 2007)

9.9/10 for nithinks how tha hell did u manage to do that?


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 11, 2007)

6/10

hows mine?


----------



## faraaz (Jun 11, 2007)

@infra_red_dude: SHORYUKEN!! HADOKEN! 10/10!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 11, 2007)

9/10 for gigacore too! 

8/10 for faraaz

thanks folks, yeah thats ryu, mentor of street fighter! loved that game. SHORYUKEN... the special move! did hafta edit this gif to remove more moves and compress it under 10kb due to forum restrictions.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 11, 2007)

infra_red_dude & Intel_Gigacore both 8/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 11, 2007)

5/10


----------



## nithinks (Jun 11, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> 9.9/10 for nithinks how tha hell did u manage to do that?


its nothing dude.. used one of  photoshop tricks n messing with layers!!!

8/10 for superman...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 11, 2007)

9 / 10. cool work


----------



## blueshift (Jun 11, 2007)

6/10


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 11, 2007)

7/10

Regards...
ray


----------



## blueshift (Jun 11, 2007)

8.5/10
I liked the glow


----------



## nithinks (Jun 11, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> 8.5/10
> I liked the glow



Yeah man me too....   my marks is 9/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 11, 2007)

9/10 for nithinks


----------



## blueshift (Jun 11, 2007)

8.5/10


----------



## faraaz (Jun 11, 2007)

GIVE THEM NOTHING! TAKE FROM THEM EVERYTHING!!! THIS...IS...SPARTA!

Haha...10/10...


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

@ nitink   10/10   ur avatar is home made that is why rated u well 

@ techgenius  6/10   the colour looks pretty ugly on avatar 

@blueshit  10/10    for that awesome movie 

@ faraaz   7/10   that little crappy face


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 11, 2007)

8/10 for vish786


----------



## Projjwal (Jun 11, 2007)

vish786 7.5/10


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 12, 2007)

4/10


----------



## faraaz (Jun 12, 2007)

@sachin: What's ur avvie? Can't make out...its too small!! Rating is pending a suitable explanation! 

@vish: I used that particular picture mostly because that grin goes well with the caption...


----------



## Projjwal (Jun 12, 2007)

sachin_kothari I think u got it from deviantART.Use ur Self created avatar which one is unique for u. 6/10 for u


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

6/10 (11/10 if u've created it urself)


----------



## KHUBBU (Jun 12, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Projjwal (Jun 12, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> 6/10 (11/10 if u've created it urself)


Hi friends created by myself.I use only photoshop CS2.


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 12, 2007)

8/10


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 12, 2007)

Projjwal said:
			
		

> Hi friends created by myself.I use only photoshop CS2.


SORRY I didnt realise u created it....9.5/10 (previous rating by me remains cancelled)


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 12, 2007)

@faraaz - its a lonely island.

@Projjwal - yup, its not created by me. i took it from deviantart.com. i am not that good at graphics design. but will surely try one.


----------



## nithinks (Jun 12, 2007)

Sachin ..... what is the meaning of your avatar?
for Manshahia  7/10


----------



## faraaz (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ He just said it was an island ... 5/10 for Sachin ... avatars shouldn't require explanations!


----------



## nithinks (Jun 12, 2007)

6/10 for faraaz


----------



## webgenius (Jun 12, 2007)

8.5/10


----------



## nithinks (Jun 12, 2007)

10/10  superb..


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 12, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Projjwal (Jun 12, 2007)

webgenius 9.1/10


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 12, 2007)

5/10


----------



## nithinks (Jun 13, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2007)

Good one.
You get 8.5/10.


----------



## shaunak (Jun 13, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 13, 2007)

5/10. 

....................................


----------



## faraaz (Jun 13, 2007)

@shaunak: 7/10 ... if only because your avatar is suitably geeky...


----------



## nithinks (Jun 13, 2007)

7/10 for Quiz Master


----------



## Digit_Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

7/10 for nitin


----------



## nithinks (Jun 14, 2007)

^^  7.5/10


----------



## blueshift (Jun 14, 2007)

7/10


----------



## nithinks (Jun 14, 2007)

8/10


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2007)

7/10 to nitin animate it man & u get 10/10


----------



## nithinks (Jun 14, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> animate it man & u get 10/10


yeah.. i will try to ..

7.5/10


----------



## faraaz (Jun 15, 2007)

You know, I disagree with the philosophy that animated avatars are the best ones...


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jun 15, 2007)

6.5/10 cartoon charcter hmm


----------



## nithinks (Jun 15, 2007)

6/10


----------



## blueshift (Jun 15, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## nithinks (Jun 15, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> 7.5/10



thanks for inceasing my marks by 0.5 .... !!!


----------



## knight17 (Jun 15, 2007)

6/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 17, 2007)

7/10


----------



## paragkalra (Jun 19, 2007)

5.5/10


----------



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2007)

3/10. That text in that tux looks so... "placed"...

(I know mine sucks)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 19, 2007)

no urs is good too
8/10.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2007)

7/10 (too fast?). Also, my mind doesn't perceive it to go around, just looping left to right...

Okay I've got a new one to better reflect my current tech(e)motional status...


----------



## Avatar (Jun 23, 2007)

^^ You can get a better apple logo for sure  4/10 .

btw , how is my 'Avatar'


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 23, 2007)

7/10


----------



## vish786 (Jun 23, 2007)

4/10 small one


----------



## faraaz (Jun 23, 2007)

@kniwor: is it just random anime or from a particular one?? At any rate...7/10...if it was bigger, it'd be 9/10!

@vish: Bhai, I've rated you too many times already! 

@goobimama: 3/10...Apple sucketh!!


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 23, 2007)

5/10

random anime, if digit allowed bigger size, I'd have done it bigger, it took a lot of time putting the frames in with these size restrictions, afterall they need to look a video in the end...heh...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2007)

8/10



> You can get a better apple logo for sure 4/10 .


Btw, the avatar is meant to be that way, grungy. Its based on an apple ad for the iPod I think.


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 24, 2007)

inspired!  but gud. 6/10


----------



## nithinks (Jun 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Stalker (Jun 24, 2007)

^^ 8 / 10
'nitin inside' looks great, only that 'HERE' looks odd....

oh, btw.....Happy B'day


----------



## nithinks (Jun 24, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> ^^ 8 / 10
> 'nitin inside' looks great, only that 'HERE' looks odd....
> 
> oh, btw.....Happy B'day



thats because nitin inside is created by rearranging 'intel' letters.. but HERE is not.

and thanks for the wishes

for you.. 7.5/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 24, 2007)

9/10


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2007)

I am not into animated avatar`am's : D but for the guy above me 7/10 OK?


----------



## nithinks (Jun 24, 2007)

6/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2007)

6/10


----------



## nithinks (Jun 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 24, 2007)

eggman gets 8/10... i ♥ jessica alba


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> . i ♥ jessica alba


you're not the only one.
you get 9/10


----------



## faraaz (Jun 24, 2007)

@eggman: 9/10 just for a very smoking hot pic of my fav actress! As far as looks are concerned atleast...you get 10/10 if you can pm me a link of the original full body version...


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2007)

^here u go


----------



## faraaz (Jun 25, 2007)

*ahem* pending recent developments...eggman gets 10/10! 8)


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 25, 2007)

8/10 for faraaz


----------



## Stalker (Jun 25, 2007)

^^8.5/10....but wat exactly is it??


----------



## goobimama (Jun 25, 2007)

3/10...and the tech genius' 'it' is Homer Simpson's brain exploding...under x-ray..


----------



## kau_therock (Jun 25, 2007)

6/10 ... i love mac though


----------



## napsterabhi (Jun 25, 2007)

3/10...... is that u?
'I' will rate mine 
......10/10..
i love 9 ball


----------



## eggman (Jun 25, 2007)

u cant rate urs cause you cannot be above you 

and i'll rate y0urs 10-8 = 2   out of 10


----------



## kau_therock (Jun 25, 2007)

lmao eggman...
nd whoa... that chick is awesome... her name??


----------



## eggman (Jun 25, 2007)

kau_therock said:
			
		

> lmao eggman...
> nd whoa... that chick is awesome... her name??



Jessica Alba


----------



## max_demon (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW 9/10 



Anyone loves k750?


----------



## eggman (Jun 25, 2007)

i do cause its SE 
and u get 9.5/10( .5 deducted since its not as good as mine i.e.w810i)


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 26, 2007)

can i give 11/10?? [lol]


----------



## blueshift (Jun 26, 2007)

9/10


----------



## eggman (Jul 18, 2007)

4/10 (yup, another bump)


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2007)

Back in the game are we! <

weirdly, 8/10

And more importantly, I love blueshifts siggy!


----------



## vish786 (Jul 18, 2007)

@goobimama      5/10     not that great
@eggman         7/10      where have ur eggs gone ??
@blueshift      9.5/10  ur avatar is cool, but small so .5 less
@clu_pranay     7/10
@max_demon      3/10    horrible one
@kau_therock     6/10
@napsterabhi     5.5/10
@stalker         8/10


----------



## xbonez (Jul 18, 2007)

^^7.5 / 10

@eggman : why u changed ur avatar


----------



## faraaz (Jul 18, 2007)

@xbonez: 3/10 ... ewwww!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 19, 2007)

7/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 19, 2007)

^^^
7/10
Mera bhaarath mahaan...
But maan.. I'ld like to add... saying "I'm an Indian" too is classification... country-wise now...right...
I prefer to stay HomoSuperior


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 20, 2007)

^^11/5

superman


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 20, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
WoW! That's different!

btw... 8/10... if that a dig against the mvps 
i remember _someone _had a similar avtaar ;D


----------



## netguy (Jul 20, 2007)

i ll give u.....9/10 ........for the glow of S...........


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 21, 2007)

10/10


----------



## AshishSharma (Jul 21, 2007)

10/10 man I love my india


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 21, 2007)

lol Your GF in your avatar. 10/10


----------



## vish786 (Jul 21, 2007)

10/10 i love my india... sajan mera india... i love my indiaaaaaaaaaa..... sajan mera indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa oooooooo


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 21, 2007)

I love your Harry Potter.  10/10 oops its not harry its his look alike.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 21, 2007)

10/10 , coz me also a True Indian.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ 10/10 I am Rock's fan.If u smell what the rock is .....


----------



## faraaz (Jul 21, 2007)

@Phenom: 3/10 ... he looks like a gigolo...


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 21, 2007)

10/10 for faraaz


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 21, 2007)

^ 7.5/10 techjii, what about mine


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 21, 2007)

8/10. (I am a fan of INTEL )


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 21, 2007)

^ 9/10 quiz buddy, coz nice to see ur counterfeit with QwertyManiac


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 21, 2007)

10/10 Intel fan


----------



## netguy (Jul 21, 2007)

huhh.....I am a Indian....so 10 /10 ..........i lik the Tri Color


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 21, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> 10/10 , coz me also a True Indian.




4/10 for rock avatar.how on earth you still like rock man.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 21, 2007)

*Mr.$park$ *above me(and now below me ) gets 8/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 21, 2007)

10/10 for superman


----------



## nithinks (Jul 21, 2007)

8/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 22, 2007)

Nithin.. 7/10...


----------



## nithinks (Jul 22, 2007)

9/10 for superman


----------



## netguy (Jul 22, 2007)

8 /10 for intel.......oops .....nitin


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 22, 2007)

10/10


----------



## spironox (Jul 22, 2007)

10/10 i am proud to be indian onlything that avtar missing is a ashoka chakra yet ...10/10 gr8


----------



## max_demon (Jul 22, 2007)

3/10 , it is low res and i cant understand , What aout mine , THE REAL DEMON


----------



## faraaz (Jul 23, 2007)

@max_demon: Same as what you said for spironox...low res and cant understand anything...3/10


----------



## netguy (Jul 23, 2007)

hey faraz.....its 5/10.....its just a simple B/W cartoon..!


----------



## αNerd (Jul 23, 2007)

9/10....the real face of net addiction.


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 23, 2007)

6/10 
hey guys i think this is the same wallpaper which was published in the digit magazine some time ago in "My Desktop".


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 23, 2007)

8/10


----------



## max_demon (Jul 23, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @max_demon: Same as what you said for spironox...low res and cant understand anything...3/10


Hey , it looks like demon ,


----------



## nithinks (Jul 24, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 24, 2007)

^ 6/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 24, 2007)

8/10 funny gigacore


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 24, 2007)

6/10


----------



## netguy (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ again 9 outta 10......


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 24, 2007)

^ 0.0000000099 / 100


----------



## netguy (Jul 24, 2007)

^^are bhai u can give more zeros before zero lik this....
99000000000000/100

may b u mis placed the decimal.....let me correct it for you...

u get 

99999999/100000000000.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 25, 2007)

9/10


----------



## netguy (Jul 25, 2007)

huhhaa 10 again ....!!!


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 25, 2007)

7.3314/10!!


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 25, 2007)

in ur words.. red devil gets
2*www.richland.lib.sc.us/bookbuzz/images/pie.gif


----------



## netguy (Jul 26, 2007)

as u say.....this is wt u get...9.42477796


----------



## j_jindal1 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ur avtar is nice yaar.... I will give it 9 out of 10....  Abhi merey invisible avtar ko koyi number dega kya....


----------



## netguy (Jul 26, 2007)

since ur invisible..........! u ll get     10 / 0
coz no one can rank an invisible guy.....


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 27, 2007)

If u get more faster then u can get +2 more points

u ll get 8/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 28, 2007)

0!


----------



## spironox (Jul 29, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> 3/10 , it is low res and i cant understand , What aout mine , THE REAL DEMON



synonym for my name

 spironox -> unclear unreal and ignored yet alive


----------



## max_demon (Jul 29, 2007)

o..k. now seems better 5/10

, See my new Avatar ( widescreen )


----------



## netguy (Jul 30, 2007)

cooloooo u ll get 10 outta 10


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 30, 2007)

Look at my avatar, it looks so coooool!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2007)

^ 5 / 10


----------



## netguy (Jul 30, 2007)

^^u get 2  outta 10 .its just a text with a lil bit embosed background....


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2007)

^ 0.0000000009 again


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 30, 2007)

4/10


----------



## spironox (Jul 30, 2007)

^ super man hmm blue super man ...8/10 (-2 for the hair style) hahah seems like a 1930 hero na otherwise he is good


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2007)

^ 1 / 10


----------



## faraaz (Jul 31, 2007)

^ - Ditto... 1/10

If there's nothing fancy about it, atleast make it cool or mean something!


----------



## max_demon (Jul 31, 2007)

^ -7/10 , looks funny


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 31, 2007)

7/10


----------



## netguy (Aug 1, 2007)

super man always topped in my child hood heroes
u always be on top.....9 / 10


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 1, 2007)

8/10


----------



## spironox (Aug 2, 2007)

ahemm something diff i think so its 7/10 ...happy now ?


----------



## max_demon (Aug 2, 2007)

01.25.1.51.61.215/10


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 2, 2007)

6/10


----------



## spironox (Aug 2, 2007)

i love messy things  so 6/10


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 2, 2007)

ahh so less Detail 5.5/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 2, 2007)

^6.5/10.:d


----------



## spironox (Aug 2, 2007)

hmm its monsoon i am missing the leaves specially the golden ones

^ 8.5/10


synonym for my name

 spironox -> unclear unreal and ignored yet alive


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 2, 2007)

seems pixelated and unclear... (is that a girl, ok I know thats a boy)

So..6.9/10 for you...


----------



## spironox (Aug 2, 2007)

QM i think a booster 7/10 for u 



Btw
synonym for my name
spironox -> unclear unreal and ignored yet alive


----------



## sumeet singh (Aug 3, 2007)

6/10... okie okie


----------



## spironox (Aug 3, 2007)

^ 9/10 bcoz its unclear ! i love messy things ..


----------



## piyushp_20 (Aug 3, 2007)

8/10, i think its an artists impression (am i right ??)


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 3, 2007)

6/10


----------



## spironox (Aug 4, 2007)

piyushp_20 said:
			
		

> 8/10, i think its an artists impression (am i right ??)


 
yeah exactly my friend atlast some enlightend souls around i guess

^oye superman ab neeche aa jaa re kab se udd raha hai yaar 

tere ko  8/10 (for saving world ) -2 for the usual wadrobe malfuntion


----------



## netguy (Aug 4, 2007)

^^^I still can't understand what's ur avatar is.......
sorry 2 / 10 seems to be reasonable


----------



## azzu (Aug 4, 2007)

u get 8/10
nice to see ghosts sittin infront of a pc (its a windows i know it)


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 4, 2007)

azeem gets 6/10...


----------



## azzu (Aug 4, 2007)

u get 9/10
like the glowin daimond


----------



## go4sumeet (Aug 4, 2007)

8/10 for u buddy

How abt mine??


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 4, 2007)

U get 6/10.


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 4, 2007)

^^ 3.5/10 ....i don't like the colour scheme. it's dull.


----------



## chicha (Aug 5, 2007)

what is that?
is that a banna or is it what it is suppose to be? [].
6/10.


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 5, 2007)

it's a banana not what u are thinking


----------



## netguy (Aug 5, 2007)

^^^ u get 5 /10.......its funny but small


----------



## spironox (Aug 5, 2007)

hehe its nice to see a skeleton working .. ^8/10 

clarification : 
synonym for my name

spironox -> unclear unreal and ignored yet alive


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2007)

hmm 5/10


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 5, 2007)

3.1428571428571428571428571428571 / ∞


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 6, 2007)

^^ 5/10


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 6, 2007)

^^ 8/10 my fav action hero


----------



## netguy (Aug 6, 2007)

this time u ll better dude 7/10
i gota gud laugh......seeing its dance.......!


^^^^can i know ur fav action hero's name....?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good one.
8/10.


----------



## netguy (Aug 7, 2007)

^^^ Riped leaves.....resembles old age.....u get 8/10


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2007)

^^9/10


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 8, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 8, 2007)

i wanted this for a avatar but it is a bit too big for thinkdigits apatite.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/bestcopever2yg4ai8kq.gif


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL! Rollercoaster. I think you would have been banned for that kinda avatar. I like the avatar of having your pic with some graphics. I give yours 8.5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 8, 2007)

@rollercoster lol what an avatar  right click saved.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL! is it a movie or a image????????  LOL LOL. 

@phreak, why shud he b banned?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 8, 2007)

U get 7/10.
I simply like Fedora.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> U get 7/10.
> I simply like Fedora.


 Then why not use it?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 8, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Then why not use it?



I am using it.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> I am using it.


Added u to my buddy list. Linux lovers list.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 9, 2007)

6/10 bad avatar 

one more question how to make animated avatars?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 9, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Added u to my buddy list. Linux lovers list.



Me too.

@cooldudie3-> U get 5/10.The colour scheme is not right.


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Cool G5, I'll give you a 6/10 O.O The Autumn leaves are nice ^^


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 9, 2007)

8/10.... positively different...
Welcome Señorita, always a pleasure to see a lady here... so rare in these areas...


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 9, 2007)

^^8/10


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 9, 2007)

7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 10, 2007)

7.6/10 who is he?


----------



## netguy (Aug 10, 2007)

10 outa 10


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2007)

Please Rate my avatar  . The character is Shaun from the series "Shaun The Sheep" 



> Shaun is a sheep who doesn't follow the flock - in fact, he leads them into all sorts of scrapes and scraps, turning peace in the valley into mayhem in the meadow.


----------



## spironox (Aug 14, 2007)

10/10  i love the series


----------



## karnivore (Aug 14, 2007)

^^ 8/10


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 14, 2007)

7/10... grinnin devil...


----------



## karnivore (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

8/10


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 14, 2007)

new avtaars ok.. techG... 7/10


----------



## nerd (Aug 14, 2007)

7/10 for the man in blue
(mine was made by tarey_g long time back)
and i found his great


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 14, 2007)

... this is low maan... anyway u get 6/10.... only because it's animated... btw... is it quake?


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Aug 15, 2007)

8/10


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 15, 2007)

6/10 !


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 15, 2007)

5/10


----------



## netguy (Aug 15, 2007)

9/10...!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 24, 2007)

7.5/10

forum seems to b dull today.

rate my new one


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 24, 2007)

7.... no anim ... & forum is dull all these dayz... contribute... brighten it...


----------



## netguy (Aug 24, 2007)

8 /10


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^ 9/10.


----------



## eggman (Aug 24, 2007)

9/10
for cool g5


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 24, 2007)

^^5/10....ur earlier avatar was better !!!


----------



## netguy (Sep 3, 2007)

4/ 10..........its dull...


----------



## AshishSharma (Sep 3, 2007)

8/10 Nice one


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

I reverted back to my old Avatar, I guess it was removed when Digit moved to vB .. The logo is from Ghost Recon


----------



## vish786 (Sep 3, 2007)

4/10, didnt like it


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

^^


----------



## vish786 (Sep 3, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^



ur suppose to rate me.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

^^ sorry didnt know those rules.. 8/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 3, 2007)

5/10 average


----------



## AshishSharma (Sep 3, 2007)

7/10.... Are fir report likhao na


----------



## vish786 (Sep 3, 2007)

6/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 3, 2007)

8/10 kool


----------



## eggman (Sep 3, 2007)

@lol at CadCrazy's avatar

9/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 3, 2007)

atleast use a comb 

7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 3, 2007)

6/10.


----------



## eggman (Sep 3, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> atleast use a comb
> 
> 7/10


She's luna lovegood..........

7/10- for coolG5


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Sep 3, 2007)

8.5/10! 

Luna Lovegood is my favorite Harry Potter character ^__^


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 3, 2007)

6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 3, 2007)

10/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 3, 2007)

10/10


----------



## vish786 (Sep 3, 2007)

8.5/10


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 3, 2007)

7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 3, 2007)

abey ab toh chaddi badal le yuck smell aa rahi hai 

7/10


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 3, 2007)

7/10... independence day ho gaya... boy... we r humans... ok.. correction... u all r humans.. no indian... american.... expand unity & oneness


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 3, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> 7/10... independence day ho gaya... boy... we r humans... ok.. correction... u all r humans.. no indian... american.... expand unity & oneness


hehe main toh roj independence day manata hu. Kyu tu human nahi hai?ahaan you are alien.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 3, 2007)

7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 5, 2007)

Jai Hind

9/10


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 5, 2007)

9/10.
Good always smile & think.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 5, 2007)

7/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 5, 2007)

10/10...for patriotic reasons

here's my new avatar


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 5, 2007)

6/10.
The earlier one was much better.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 5, 2007)

6/10 



			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> 6/10.
> The earlier one was much better.



Nope this one is much better


----------



## eggman (Sep 5, 2007)

9/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh Jessica Darling I like you very much
10/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 5, 2007)

8/10.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh cool you changed you avtar,now its 
7/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 7, 2007)

1/10 go change it too boring


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

4/10...avatar not a very clear image


----------



## vish786 (Sep 7, 2007)

8.5/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

8/10...who is it actually??


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 7, 2007)

7/10.. hitman


----------



## eggman (Sep 8, 2007)

8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 8, 2007)

10/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 8, 2007)

once again 10/10


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

^^^7/10
i liked ur previous avatar better


----------



## xbonez (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ 7/10

changed back to prev one, lemme see the scores


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 8, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 8, 2007)

(void)/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 8, 2007)

he he...u don't like ManU or wht?? i'd rate it 9/10

^^ 4/10...lacks clarity


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 8, 2007)

oh.. my sorry... tht avatar didnt load when i viewed the thread

yup..my avatar... itz of a lil higher res.. lemme try changing it


----------



## vish786 (Sep 8, 2007)

5/10 colourless


----------



## napster007 (Sep 14, 2007)

i'll say 7.5/10


----------



## eggman (Sep 14, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 14, 2007)

9.5/10

luks very clear and sharp....


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 14, 2007)

5/10.Not clear.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

7/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 14, 2007)

8/10 (goes well with name)


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

8.5/10


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Sep 14, 2007)

6.5/10 :3


----------



## napster007 (Sep 14, 2007)

8/10. nice look


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 14, 2007)

3/10


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

5/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^You are obviously not a nirvana fan. 

Anyway,Your avatar 5/10.previous one was better.


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 14, 2007)

dead duck gets 4/10.. 4 only bcause of a different pic


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 14, 2007)

10/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 14, 2007)

^ 7.5/10


----------



## eggman (Sep 14, 2007)

7/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

finally i get to come after u

11/10


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 15, 2007)

draqula gets 5/10.. nuthin spl


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

7 / 10


----------



## eggman (Sep 16, 2007)

8/10 for Gigacore


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

^ Yeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaa 

11.5/10 :d


----------



## eggman (Sep 16, 2007)

8/10 for Gigacore


----------



## xbonez (Sep 16, 2007)

12/10...man there can be nothing better. this is definitely her best pic ever


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 16, 2007)

4/10...


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 16, 2007)

ducksikr gets 3/10...


----------



## virus_killer (Sep 16, 2007)

8/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 16, 2007)

9/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 16, 2007)

5/10
BTW your duck is still sick.Are doctor ko dikhao yaar


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2007)

6/10 for cadcrazy


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 23, 2007)

hmmm you made it? 8/10


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow 1000 post

9/10 for gaurav_indian


----------



## eggman (Sep 23, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Phreezer (Sep 23, 2007)

5/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 23, 2007)

6/10


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 23, 2007)

Fikish Inikast?
4/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 23, 2007)

7/10...but exactly oppposite of me in real life....


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 23, 2007)

^ 6/10

I'd rate eggman's a 9/10, Jessica Alba


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 23, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 24, 2007)

4/10.Not clear.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

8/10


----------



## azzu (Sep 24, 2007)

4/10
i dont hav beer


----------



## utsav (Sep 24, 2007)

4/10 whats that in d pic


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 24, 2007)

3/10
Piracy is a crime.


----------



## netguy (Sep 24, 2007)

hmmm cigarette.....gun....violence........! 4 / 10


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hacking 10/10


----------



## azzu (Sep 25, 2007)

---
8/10 
thats me.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 25, 2007)

9/10.
Very good.


----------



## netguy (Sep 25, 2007)

cartoon headed.
funny .....6/10


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 27, 2007)

10/10


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

7/10 every 1 likes money


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 27, 2007)

8/10....ab bas kar yaar!!!kitni baar apne avatar ko rate karaega??


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

kitne baar bhi karoon mera avataar tere avataar se lakh guna achha hai   
no offence


----------



## digi23 (Sep 27, 2007)

6/10


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

9/10 not bad


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 27, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> kitne baar bhi karoon mera avataar tere avataar se lakh guna achha hai
> no offence



naya wala kaisa hai???


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

accha nahi hai yaar its worst than the last one takes much time to recognise its a eagle something like that
1/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 27, 2007)

i quite like it.     

maybe my choice is different than yours.


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

its aint about choice its about clarity about creativity etc...


----------



## eggman (Sep 27, 2007)

9/10


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

8/10. it creeps me out


----------



## nitish_mythology (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool.........
7/10


----------



## eggman (Sep 30, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 30, 2007)

4/10


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2007)

7/10 not bad


----------



## entrana (Sep 30, 2007)

8/10, that reminds me of someone


----------



## utsav (Sep 30, 2007)

^^8/10  i am not a drunkard


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 30, 2007)

6/10.nothing new.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 30, 2007)

^na.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 30, 2007)

what na?


----------



## eggman (Sep 30, 2007)

Na/10


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2007)

previous  1 was good


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 30, 2007)

It's Not applicable.
eggman -4/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 30, 2007)

5/10...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 30, 2007)

hmm 7.5/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 30, 2007)

9/10 I like the song.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 30, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> 9/10 I like the song.


lol Its "rate the avatar thread" not "rate the sig"

8/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2007)

9/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

@gaurav:lols.rofl.(i have no avatar)


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

10/10  Eggman :d


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 1, 2007)

9/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2007)

7/10
Put a pic of Kurt......i'll give u 10/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 2, 2007)

o babe 10/10


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 2, 2007)

6/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 2, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Asfaq (Oct 2, 2007)

4/10


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 2, 2007)

wow its cool to see admin participating in this kind of threads 

10/10 for asfaq


----------



## eggman (Oct 2, 2007)

9/10


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 2, 2007)

5/10 she aint lookin good in this pic


----------



## eggman (Oct 2, 2007)

6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 2, 2007)

9/10 for andey wala aadmi


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 2, 2007)

10/10.
Are yeh ande bechta hai ya ande se nikla hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 2, 2007)

10/10 :d


----------



## eggman (Oct 2, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> 10/10.
> Are yeh ande bechta hai ya ande se nikla hai


Arrey yeh eggwoman ka personified roop hai........


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2007)

^^  6/10...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

arre yaar ,avtar thread hi 55 page ka ho gaya.
lot of chattering.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2007)

arey, ye to aisehi Bandwidth *Wastage* hai...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sirf timepaas. 
7/10


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 2, 2007)

@ shirish nagar: 0/10!!My new LCD has now got fingerprints on it!!   .Thanks to your avatar.  

@Cool G5: 4/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 2, 2007)

aur mere montior mein crack agaya hai itna ghoor ghoor ke dekh raha hai tera avatar


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

avtar avtar-choti si pic ke liye 60 page ka thread.
boring.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> avtar avtar-choti si pic ke liye 60 page ka thread.
> boring.


and WE guys, posting on this thread..


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 3, 2007)

9/10 but mujhe kide pasand nahin hain


----------



## eggman (Oct 3, 2007)

10/10
for bouncy


----------



## Garbage (Oct 3, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> @ shirish nagar: 0/10!!My new LCD has now got fingerprints on it!!   .Thanks to your avatar.



SORRY dude....


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

ya the first time i saw ur avatar i smacked my lcd, hard, thanks to you it got replaced i owe u one i didnt want that it was all dirty and crappy thanks dude now i got a new lcd screen,


----------



## Garbage (Oct 3, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ya the first time i saw ur avatar i smacked my lcd, hard, thanks to you it got replaced i owe u one i didnt want that it was all dirty and crappy thanks dude now i got a new lcd screen,


zakkkassss !!!

Why I don't have a LCD ??


----------



## eggman (Oct 3, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 4, 2007)

8/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

7/100


----------



## entrana (Oct 4, 2007)

9/10


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Oct 4, 2007)

7/10 O_O Ew, lol.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ 4/10

Can't guess what it mean


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 4, 2007)

ok cool avatar  5/10


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 4, 2007)

5/10....Who is that guy anyway??


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Oct 4, 2007)

10/10 Lol, the bug avy. Its so freakin annoying  Even my mom tried to "drive it away". Btw, my avatar says "WTF"  The expression (of the girl) caught my eye.

Edit: That was for Shirish o_o seesh, 2 posts while I was typing =.=


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2007)

4/10...

I HATE WWE / RAW ... what a cruel game...

ohhh.... sorry....

It was for Batistabomb !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 4, 2007)

lol yeh ant 10/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2007)

and.... 100/100 

for gaurav !


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 5, 2007)

^8 /10 ... is keede ko kya petrol pilaya tha chain he nahin leta


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> u have to rate only person above urs so rate him/her & it doesn't matter how many times
> 
> and name is Rey Mysterio not misterio correct it in ur post
> 
> 0/10 it seems like a navy user not a technology user


Who gave you power to make rules?? 


take it on lighter note


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 5, 2007)

AshishSharma said:
			
		

> ^8 /10 ... is keede ko kya petrol pilaya tha chain he nahin leta


haha lol


----------



## Garbage (Oct 5, 2007)

AshishSharma said:
			
		

> ^8 /10 ... is keede ko kya petrol pilaya tha chain he nahin leta


woh e-Petrol pe chalata he... Monitor ke pichhe se usaki petrol supply hai... 

ufff.... don't look back of ur monitor yaar...


----------



## blueshift (Oct 5, 2007)

^10/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2007)

9/10 
thats me tired of being Busy  (i mean killing )


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 5, 2007)

5/10


----------



## netguy (Oct 5, 2007)

9 / 10 .....wats tat...jumping " "......??


----------



## Garbage (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ 7/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 7, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2007)

8/10 pretty


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 7, 2007)

10/10 babay!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 7, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 7, 2007)

8.6/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2007)

11/10.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 7, 2007)

9.3/10


----------



## 786 (Oct 7, 2007)

8.2/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

9/10


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 7, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2007)

9/10 for Professor Utonium


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

i love big tyres, alloys and cars ! so 8/10


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2007)

9/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2007)

10/10 Nice


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2007)

9/10.I too love cars,tyres.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 7, 2007)

6/10 (6 and G looks same )


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 7, 2007)

I already mark u....


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

8/10


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 8, 2007)

4/10.......


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 8, 2007)

5/10


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

6/10

Will look cool if you can make a transparent version of it!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

5/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

^^^ 7/10
not Bad


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ 6/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

8/10


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2007)

8/10 . Love anything related to X-Men

Life is pain?


----------



## supernova (Oct 12, 2007)

Good one!!

8/10


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 12, 2007)

7/10....hmm...is that a supernova...?


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

9/10 i love half life 2, -1 becuase its not a good picture


----------



## netguy (Oct 12, 2007)

10 / 10.............F*** fear..........Drink Beer.............!! LOL


----------



## eggman (Oct 12, 2007)

10/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 13, 2007)

6/10


----------



## entrana (Oct 13, 2007)

0/10 u made me smack my lcd tv this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 13, 2007)

9/10 

... beer !!!!!!! who wud hate it ??

@ netguy ... tht avatar of urs looks like a picture in a Amateur radio program called PSK31 is'nt it ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2007)

5/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

6/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2007)

8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

8.79/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2007)

10/10-i love my India.
BTW 8.79 is a weird value.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

wow changed your avi but still 6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

8.80/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

^ 10/10 Abe ghanchakar yeh kya hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2007)

7.999999/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

Abtom infected with virus called guarav


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2007)

8/10.hey guyz,where do u get such kool avatars?
BTW i need norton antigaurav 2099.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> ^ 10/10 Abe ghanchakar yeh kya hai


abey yeh avatar hai apun ne banaya hai kyu acha hai na


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL @ Abotm   10/10

@ gaurav Abe main avtar ki baat nahin kar raha main rating ki baat kar raha hun 
your 8.8 rating


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> 8/10.hey guyz,where do u get such kool avatars?
> BTW i need norton antigaurav 2099.


Waise tujhe nahi pata ke norton ka koi anti virus kaam nahi karta bas woh yeh bolta hai "bhai saab aapke system mein yeh virus hai koi acha sa anti virus leke issey delete maare" 



			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> LOL @ Abotm   10/10
> 
> @ gaurav Abe main avtar ki baat nahin kar raha main rating ki baat kar raha hun
> your 8.8 rating


matlab koi apni creativity bhi naa dikhaye.Wohi 7,8 deke bore ho gaya hu.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 21, 2007)

Gaurav_Indian, You are now the funniest guy in Digit Forum.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Gaurav_Indian, You are now the funniest guy in Digit Forum.


bas yeh aap logon ka pyaar hi hai jisne mujhe bigaad diya hai.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

ok ye le 
Your Rating 10 ± (0.000000007 / 123456)

I am also infected with W23.gaurav@Indian
Plz help


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2007)

TGILG4 me Gaurav ko zaroor bhejenge.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> TGILG4 me Gaurav ko zaroor bhejenge.


Meri pic dekhne ke baad tu mujhe Grasim Mr India mein bhej dega.



			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> ok ye le
> Your Rating 10 ± 0.000000007 / 123456
> 
> I am also infected with W23.gaurav@Indian
> Plz help


abey itni creativity bhi achi nahi hoti.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2007)

kyon plastic surgery karwai hai kya thobde ki?
ek pic PM toh karna.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> I am also infected with W23.gaurav@Indian
> Plz help


main toh sochta tha yeh virus sirf ladkiyon pe hi infect karta hai.yeh ladko be kabse lagne lag gaya chee chee thu thu abey kahin mujh pe bhi toh virus nahi lag gaya.



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> kyon plastic surgery karwai hai kya thobde ki?
> ek pic PM toh karna.


mujhe bahut sharam aati hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2007)

NOD 64 lao.32 se kuch nahi hoga.
gaurav virus is spreading rapidly.

@gaurav-basanti  hai ke gaurav?


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

Abe tu indian ho ko americans jaisi baten kyon kar raha hai



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey itni creativity bhi achi nahi hoti.



Ab aaya oonth pahad ke neeche


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Abe tu indian ho ko americans jaisi baten kyon kar raha hai


 mujhpe american virus lag gaya hai 



			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Abe tu indian ho ko americans jaisi baten kyon kar raha hai
> 
> 
> 
> Ab aaya oonth pahad ke neeche


hehe oonth toh wahin hai but maine pahad ulta kar diya hai.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2007)

@gaurav-yaar tumpe bahut saare virus lag rahe hai.kisi doc ko consult karo.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hehe oonth toh wahin hai but maine pahad ulta kar diya hai.



Abe dekh ke main tere padose main hi rahta hun dyan se


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2007)

Cool. 8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

First letter of my name. 10/10


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

Indian hone ke karan ye lo
10/10 
 ab khus


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

tu bhi 10/10 le kyunki tumahre avatar mein bodybuilding ka pose bana rela hai and main bhi body banata hu.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> First letter of my name. 10/10



Me too Gaurav.
U get 11/10.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

6/10 so so


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

10/10


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

10/10
:d


----------



## Garbage (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ 8/10

and for signature 10/10
How u made that dude ??


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

10/10

For fliping fonts


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

10/10

ʎʇɥbıɯ1ɐ sʞuɐɥʇ


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

10/10
ıɐɥ poob.... ɐʎı1 ɹɐʞ ʌ ǝuɯnʇ ıɐɥq oʍ


----------



## azzu (Oct 22, 2007)

7/10
isnt this Avatar rating thread?


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 22, 2007)

2/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 22, 2007)

4/10 i dont like harry potter


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 22, 2007)

5/10


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 22, 2007)

8/10 -- creative one


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2007)

@ gigacore 9/10
@mohit 6/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 22, 2007)

10/10


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 22, 2007)

6/10


----------



## almighty (Oct 22, 2007)

2/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2007)

10/10


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 22, 2007)

7/10 ,


----------



## almighty (Oct 22, 2007)

oooooopppppsssssss
2/10 for  mohit 
10/10 for gaurav


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 23, 2007)

3/10


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 23, 2007)

8/10


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

9/10


----------



## supernova (Oct 23, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 23, 2007)

6/10


----------



## supernova (Oct 23, 2007)

9/10


----------



## entrana (Oct 23, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 23, 2007)

lol 7/10 i hate beers


----------



## spironox (Oct 23, 2007)

good one dude ^^ 10/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2007)

8/10


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Oct 24, 2007)

4/10 for @spironox 

4/10 for@ abtom


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

^ moustach is missing, 6/10


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 24, 2007)

9/10 Cool


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## lywyre (Oct 24, 2007)

9/10. Cool


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## supernova (Oct 24, 2007)

wht's in the G.. 

5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2007)

10/10


----------



## xbonez (Oct 24, 2007)

8/10

pic is gud but could have been a bit more clear


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2007)

8/10.
kaise karoon clear?jaisi mili mane chep di.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2007)

6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 24, 2007)

10/10 tere dimaag ka keeda hai yeh


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 25, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 25, 2007)

8/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 26, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 26, 2007)

8.5 / 10 ... Koooool


----------



## azzu (Oct 26, 2007)

9/10
buggy


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 26, 2007)

buggy....lolz
7/10

Regards,
ray


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2007)

6/10


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 26, 2007)

7/10........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2007)

2x2x2/2x5


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 26, 2007)

(10-(1+1+1+1+1))/(3*3+1) hehe


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 26, 2007)

111/1010


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 26, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 26, 2007)

10/10 Change kar ise


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2007)

5.45+3.55/8.56+1.44


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 26, 2007)

10.0-1.5\2x5


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 26, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> 10/10 Change kar ise


nahi karunga kar diya toh tu 10/10 nahi dega


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2007)

agli baar toh wo 5 bhi nahi dega agar change nahi kiya to.


----------



## netguy (Oct 26, 2007)

spidey........my FAAAAAV.....u get 10/10...


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 26, 2007)

good one 8/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2007)

4/10
wat's that  ?


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 27, 2007)

OK OK How about mine.....he he he

& AZZU nice & different than others so 10/10 [ my guess U are out there to reach the sky ]


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 27, 2007)

10/10 for Invisible matter


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

^^::.

I have that invisible matter too.hehe.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2007)

1/10


----------



## netguy (Oct 27, 2007)

once again 10..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2007)

10/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 27, 2007)

9.99/10  poore nahi dunga warna tu hawa mein udne lagega


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2007)

10/10.ab udke dikhao.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 28, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 28, 2007)

5/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

10/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 28, 2007)

7/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

9/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 28, 2007)

abe lal spidy ban ja. Guarav ko bol ke lal paint karva le


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 28, 2007)

10/10. Just was seeing Tararumpum.Also i love cars.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

9/10


----------



## mr_356 (Oct 28, 2007)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

10/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeh spiderman ko kya hua. 10/10


----------



## bikdel (Oct 28, 2007)

- 10/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> - 10/10


abey -10 kyu  


7/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

Kyun ki tune aaj tak koe aisa kam nahi kiya jis se kisi ka fayda ho.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Kyun ki tune aaj tak koe aisa kam nahi kiya jis se kisi ka fayda ho.


woh din toh kabhi aayega bhi nahi  abey kya tab tak - mein rate karoge


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

- - 10/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

8/10 main kabhi negative nahi sochta 
tum log negative sochtey isliye aise marks dete ho B+


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

abe common sense laga -ve  aur -ve  plus hote hain.Tu hamesha -ve sochta hai.Tera kuch nahin ho sakta


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> abe common sense laga -ve  aur -ve  plus hote hain.Tu hamesha -ve sochta hai.Tera kuch nahin ho sakta


diye toh tune negative mein thay woh toh bhala ho maths ka jisne positive kar diya  waise aaj sona nahi hai kya ohoo kal karwa choth ka fast rakha hoga na.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

ye fast wast ladkiyo ka kam hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

9/10


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 29, 2007)

8/10

Regards.
ray


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

7/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 29, 2007)

10/10
uber cooolll


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

8/10
thanx


----------



## eggman (Oct 29, 2007)

7/10

Anda aa gaya


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

8/10 din ba din kala hota jaa raha hai tera spiderman aajkal gutter mein sota hai kya.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 29, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 29, 2007)

^ 6/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

9/10

@gaurav-photoshop me red paint karke bhej de ek pic


----------



## spironox (Oct 29, 2007)

black spidey 10/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

7/10


----------



## supernova (Oct 29, 2007)

nice spidey..

9/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Tapomay (Nov 1, 2007)

6/10


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2007)

10/10 ... i like garfield .......


----------



## azzu (Nov 1, 2007)

9/10 
i like Child's


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2007)

9/10 .............


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 1, 2007)

^^10/10 . Cute Kid.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 1, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Garbage (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ 7/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ 8/10 - add 2 more crawlies to get 10/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Garbage (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ 7/10...


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2007)

10/10...... yaar ye avtar banaya kaise ?


----------



## Garbage (Nov 1, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> 10/10...... yaar ye avtar banaya kaise ?


COPY -- PASTE se !!  

Now, I come to know, HOW MUCH that is irritating... Bcoz now I also have TFT..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 1, 2007)

In my mobile itself that  looked very real.!
9/10


----------



## spironox (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ couldn understand what it is but i rate is 8/10 for creativity


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 1, 2007)

7/10...sorry for the low score.cant figure out what it is from my mobile!

As for my avatar,
Actually it was created by me for my batch...
Its two R's denoting our batch name..
Got inspiration from prince of persia..the sword shaped R's...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2007)

7/10.
Cool.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2007)

7/10..........wats speciality in G ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2007)

My name Gaurav a.k.a Cool G5.
So the 'G'.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

tu bhi gaurav hai yeh le 10/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2007)

Kya tujhe abhi pata chala kitne baar tujhe maine 10/10 rate kiya hai.
Abhi bhi same.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Kya tujhe abhi pata chala kitne baar tujhe maine 10/10 rate kiya hai.
> Abhi bhi same.


nahi yaar abhi pata chala


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2007)

y u guys forget to rate my avtar ?? ......   itna to bura nahi hai?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

8/10  tumahra hai toh 10/10


----------



## spironox (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ abe gaurav yaar 8/10


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

8/10


----------



## supernova (Nov 2, 2007)

wht a web..!!

9/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2007)

9/10


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 2, 2007)

10/10   spidey .......my fav !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 2, 2007)

8/10  aakhir kaun hai yeh


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ in India we belive 10/10


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 3, 2007)

8/10



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 8/10  aakhir kaun hai yeh



pata nahi ... google image me search mara tha ...achha laga to laga liya.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 3, 2007)

7/10


----------



## adi007 (Nov 7, 2007)

what about me??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## lywyre (Nov 7, 2007)

8/10

-1 for - Colours not even approximate
-1 for - No Ashoka chakra [Looks like party flag, you know]


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

lol 8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

lywyre said:
			
		

> 8/10
> 
> -1 for - Colours not even approximate
> -1 for - No Ashoka chakra [Looks like party flag, you know]


ok


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

@ gaurav... i recommened u to use this..

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2352/1903301100_fe8a2c2d92_o.jpg

 i just cropped and uploaded for u  U can resize further to 80 x 80 to use here


----------



## choudang (Nov 7, 2007)

8/10

font (giga) is not matched with G


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ gaurav... i recommened u to use this..
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2352/1903301100_fe8a2c2d92_o.jpg
> 
> i just cropped and uploaded for u  U can resize further to 80 x 80 to use here


Thanks for ashoka chakra i will make a new animated one lol.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL... ur wish is ur AVATAR


----------



## Garbage (Nov 7, 2007)

8/10 !!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 7, 2007)

4/10.Sorry but i hate ants.
Yesterday i lost whole pack of maggi due to ants.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 7, 2007)

7/10
cool G


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 7, 2007)

Achacho! 0000000000000000000000000000000/10000000000000000000000000


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> Achacho! 0000000000000000000000000000000/10000000000000000000000000


teri toh  abey 5 toh de


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> teri toh  abey 5 toh de



Change kar le.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 7, 2007)

mujhe Hindi nahin maalum re. sirf tamil aur tamil ke siva kuch nahin. iseeliye fir bhi thuje 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 7, 2007)

^^
toh abhi kya bola??
kannada??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> mujhe Hindi nahin maalum re. sirf tamil aur tamil ke siva kuch nahin. iseeliye fir bhi thuje 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


abey dhakkan this is rate your avatar thread hai signature nahi chirkut.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 7, 2007)

8\2+3-1+3/10-5+5-2+2


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 7, 2007)

=?


----------



## Garbage (Nov 8, 2007)

9/10 ... (if it is of real peacock, then I'll tell to Priyanka Gandhi..)


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

@shirishonmayilal in tamil or malayalam means "golden peacock man".hence his avatar suits him the best  i gave 10/10 



			
				shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> 9/10 ... (if it is of real peacock, then I'll tell to Priyanka Gandhi..)


 Piryanka Gandhi nahi re,it is Maneka gandhi -she is chasing animal molesters


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

8/10 for Pussy Cat


----------



## Garbage (Nov 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Piryanka Gandhi nahi re,it is Maneka gandhi -she is chasing animal molesters



Ohhh sorry !!! Wo kya hai ki maine tumhare jitane GANDHI khandan ka study nahi kiya naa... isliye... 

BTW, prakash, why u don't come on Digit IRC ??


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 8, 2007)

7


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2007)

What's that??
You get 5/10.


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 8, 2007)

thats the ring of Ring .........LOL

abe aise hi laga diya .............no matter lolz........


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 8, 2007)

6/10 for doordarshan


----------



## Hackattack (Nov 8, 2007)

8/10 for the patriot.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 8, 2007)

waaaaaahh ... DD ...lol ..

10/10 ................


----------



## Hackattack (Nov 8, 2007)

10/10 for cute kid.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 8, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> waaaaaahh ... DD ...lol ..
> 
> 10/10 ................


lol usne avatar hi change kar liya ab


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol usne avatar hi change kar liya ab



bt jab maine post kiya tha tab wohi dikha raha tha ..........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2007)

7/10


----------



## choudang (Nov 12, 2007)

I think we should stop the repeated entrance. for example, @gaurav has made his name in this thread so popular.

sorry @gaurav.... if its hurts.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 12, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @shirishonmayilal in tamil or malayalam means "golden peacock man".



rather "golden peacock woman". mayil*al*

Warrior: 6.5/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 12, 2007)

Good 9/10.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

8/10


----------



## spironox (Nov 12, 2007)

^8/10 GIGA byte is my fav brand


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 17, 2007)

^ 5/10
Guys ...how is this new one?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2007)

5/10.
What's that??


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 18, 2007)

6/10


----------



## azzu (Nov 18, 2007)

^
10/10 
u know y


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2007)

^ 9/10

ROFL,, rate my avatar now


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 18, 2007)

Where is the answer sheet?? 

no answer sheet = 0 Marks 

& Mine?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 18, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2007)

@ ganesh... which answer sheet ?


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 18, 2007)

Guys rate my avatar.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 18, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> 5/10.
> What's that??



No wonder...most of you won't understand it until u see my website. Take a look & then rate once again!


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 18, 2007)

Guys plz rate my avatar.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ohh saw that on your site.Nice banner.
It reminds me of fresh juicy apple.
7/10.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 18, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Ohh saw that on your site.Nice banner.
> It reminds me of fresh juicy apple.
> 7/10.



Apple juice..Hmm...some say...yummy...!  Thanks.

Btw, Are u a google fan? Is that is what 'G' meant for?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 18, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ ganesh... which answer sheet ?



Oops!  
Is avatar means the Picture below ur name or the username itself??/


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2007)

> Btw, Are u a google fan? Is that is what 'G' meant for?


It becoz my name is Gaurav.
Also i like Google 
@ganeshkumar - 8/10.
I love cats.
Meow!!!


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 18, 2007)

7/10 ............ nice "G"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2007)

7/10


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 18, 2007)

^^9/10
and me....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 18, 2007)

6/10...


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 18, 2007)

9/10 Cool


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 19, 2007)

9/10.
I love cars.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 19, 2007)

7 out of 10.wht abt me.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 19, 2007)

5/10.
I cant really make out what it is.

Regards,
ray


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 19, 2007)

Faty penguin.4 out of 10


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 19, 2007)

8/10
i love penguins...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

^ 0.1/10

ROFL, rate mine's


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 19, 2007)

0 out of 10.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

mera billi ka kya rating hai?voh phool ke saath intejaar karrela hai!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 19, 2007)

10/10 ... cats are my one of biggest Passion

meow meow


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 20, 2007)

rate mine..


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 20, 2007)

8/10.
Thats reese witherspoon rite?

Regards,
ray


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 20, 2007)

9.5/10 Nice


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 20, 2007)

8/10.
Is that like from NFS U Series?

Regards,
ray


----------



## krazzy (Nov 20, 2007)

How's mine? Its Super Saiyan Goku all fired up!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2007)

9/10


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 21, 2007)

Rate mine.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

^is it a ad avatar  4/10


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 21, 2007)

Bily .4 out of 10


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2007)

4/10.
Isn't clear.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 22, 2007)

6/10...rather simple


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 22, 2007)

7/10 ...now rate mine


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 22, 2007)

6/10 that will suffice


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 22, 2007)

3 out of 10


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

8.5/10


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 22, 2007)

5 out of 10


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## choudang (Nov 22, 2007)

(88/22)/10

can i have my one.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 22, 2007)

6 out of 10


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 22, 2007)

Changed my avatar back to my favourite devil


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

7 out of 10

someone rate mine


----------



## krazzy (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ 8/10.
How about mine? I changed it again.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2007)

7/10.This one is better than the previous one.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 23, 2007)

7/10 is G ne mujhe preshan kar ke rakha hua hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 23, 2007)

7/10 model purana ho gaya hai


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 23, 2007)

Once again 100/10. 
Happy.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 23, 2007)

what does the G stand for....6/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

5/10 for sabret00the.

beacuse avatar is not so much clear.
it is a bike but doesnot appears as clear...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 23, 2007)

8/10.
Cool guy just like me 
@sabretoothe - My name is Gaurav so the Big G.


----------



## chicha (Nov 23, 2007)

9/10...
for your ego 
no offence intended


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

5/10 chicha
no so good.
change it and put some good one.
then i will rate....


----------



## Tech$oft (Nov 25, 2007)

7/10 Gud pic like the cool guy


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 25, 2007)

7/10 ...........


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

--/10



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 7/10 model purana ho gaya hai


Tujhe kisi ache doctor ki zururat hai


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 25, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> --/10



??????????????????... rating dena bhool gaya kya ??????


----------



## eggman (Nov 25, 2007)

2/10
Sorry, but this pic is good for Wallpaper maybe.............not for avatar


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 25, 2007)

^eggman's av
8 on 10
<PS to the person who wud reply next: The man in my av is myself>


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> ??????????????????... rating dena bhool gaya kya ??????


Mujhe samaj nahin aa raha kahan se shuru karun


----------



## eggman (Nov 25, 2007)

Shuru se shura kar please 
6/10


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 25, 2007)

7/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> for me its good as my avtaar coz it depicts my mentality nowdays ..........
> (dnt ask wat .... I'm nt going to tell)


 --/10
Mentality ---  to mental hospital ki photo hai ye 



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> Shuru se shura kar please
> 6/10


 Abe sari umar ande hi bechta rahega ya koe dhang ka kam bhi karega


----------



## eggman (Nov 25, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> --/10
> Abe sari umar ande hi bechta rahega ya koe dhang ka kam bhi karega


Mein ande nahi bechta. 
BAtman kya BAT bechta hai.....? 
Aur nahi Spiderman SPider!!!!!

Don't make fun of eggman or he'll drown you in yolke!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garbage (Nov 25, 2007)

7/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

@7/10 for eggman
Lekin woh spiders or bats tokari mein lekar nahin ghumate jaise tu ghum raha hai sare aam bazar mein
 

@ s_n 7/10
yeh tere demag ka kida hai na


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

6/10

encode and rate my sig  CLUE: WINGDING


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 26, 2007)

?/10 dunno have such a sharp mind


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

^ its GIGA


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 26, 2007)

1512 = giga


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

open RUN and type "charmap" then select the "Wingdings" under the font list.. and in the "Characters to copy" text box type "GIGA" yes in capitals... and without quotes


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ 001/100 :d :d:d:d:d:


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 26, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> open RUN and type "charmap" then select the "Wingdings" under the font list.. and in the "Characters to copy" text box type "GIGA" yes in capitals... and without quotes



isn't it a bit boring thing


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 26, 2007)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

^ 8/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

6/10..!!

Previous one was good.
change it.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

^ yeah i know... but this is bit spicy


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

2/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 28, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

9/10

-1 coz no ashoka chakra


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 28, 2007)

5/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Garbage (Nov 28, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 28, 2007)

9/10.
I love this ant.


----------



## blueshift (Nov 28, 2007)

3/10


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

10/∞

yuk, no romance please


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 28, 2007)

6/10
What's FBKMA?


----------



## Tech$oft (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice G , I liked it  8/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

7/10 koe g koe a yeh kya mazaq bana ke rakha hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

8/10  model purana hai


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10 Tabhi to teri rating barti ja rahi hai. old is gold


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 29, 2007)

7/10


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 29, 2007)

8 out of 10.dis 1 is much beter den ur prevs 1


----------



## Garbage (Nov 29, 2007)

5 - 10


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 29, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Voldy (Nov 29, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

8/10.
I like guitars. 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 30, 2007)

7/10.
cute penguin


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

Howz this new one?
@Rockstar - 7/10 for you.Maybe some disco lazer lights in background will make it more nice.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

3.5/10


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

@ Rockstar11,what happened dude ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 1, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Howz this new one?
> @Rockstar - 7/10 for you.Maybe some disco lazer lights in background will make it more nice.



thanks disco lights bhi lagva denge 
@ Cool G5  7/10 nice new avatar 

@ praka123  3/10 jo bhi OK sabun se nahaye kamal sa khil jaye OK OK OK 

@ Gigacore 6/10 bijali ki chamak kuch kam hai RIN-SUPREME laagaoo. 
hmm..
mere ku yeh game samaj mein nahi aaya 
kaisa game hai yeh  mujhe mere avatar ko rate karna hai yh dusre ke ???
waise thoda thoda samaj mein aa raha hai... lekin abhi bhi gafla hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

chori ke guitar bajata hai  8/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2007)

7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

10/10  tune indian tricolors ko 7/10 diye


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 1, 2007)

8/10  Ashoka Chakra nahi hai  tu lagaata hai ya baahar se lagvavu ??


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 1, 2007)

7/10.. I love guitar.. wanna learn sometime..


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 10/10  tune indian tricolors ko 7/10 diye



Main toh rockstar ko 7/10 de raha tha.Par tu beech me aa gaya.
Ok u get 10/10.
Khush. 

@Amitava82 - 5/10


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 1, 2007)

8/10 didn't liked the background appearance


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow.8 out of 10


----------



## eggman (Dec 1, 2007)

6/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2007)

9/10
@praka123 7/10
@rockstar 8/10


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 1, 2007)

4 out of 10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

6/10


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 1, 2007)

6 out of 10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 1, 2007)

@praka123 6/10 - santa 1st dec ko dikh gaya 
@amitava82 5/10
@MetalheadGautham 5/10
@Tech$oft 4/10
@JohnephSi 3/10
@eggman 7/10 cute avatar
@gaurav_indian 8/10 tere indian tricolors mein Ashoka Chakra nahi hai  tu lagaata hai ya baahar se lagvavu ??


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2007)

^Hey how much i get?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 1, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> ^Hey how much i get?



maine pehle hi rate kar diya tha..  koi baat nahi phir se rate kar deta hoon 
@ Cool G5 7/10 nice new avatar


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for rating again. 
u get 7+1(For rating again  ) = 8


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 2, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

7.5698


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2007)

7/10.
Maybe you can find a more beautiful LCD.


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 2, 2007)

8/10
Gud Like the avtar


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2007)

6/10.
Ok.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

haha Check out my latest avatar(actually my first).dint know it was that easy!.

bumpty bump......rate my avatar before I change it,


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bhoot bhago bhoot aaya.
?/0110


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^spam(fun2sh please report)


hey peeps rate my new avatar.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

^ 5/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

grr.....wasted 15 minutes on it.

tere ko 4\10 .


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 2, 2007)

5/10 Avatar is not clear.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

@ devil:  10/∞

Thanks devil *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

9/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> 5/10 Avatar is not clear.


 and I don't know why it is not clear,blame it on digit.Tellme what to do now?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

yo devil... i cropped it.. try now


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^done!

Is it ok now?


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 2, 2007)

10/10 Damn gud liked it @gigacore


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

YEah devil its good now, coz i edited it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

@tech$oft-7/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

yea genius you made it too small.I'll have to do something.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

@ devil *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

abe tera gola itna bada mera gordan itna choota.tu ruk abhi batata hoon.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 2, 2007)

"@" what is it ?
7/10



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

7/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

8\10.abe ab naya laga le.How is my first attempt at avataring?

yaar tera jhanda ab bhi mere gordan se bada kaise.80x80 pixel ki hi meri image hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

meri bhi toh 80*80 hai bey


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

then its just illusion.rate to kar.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

7/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^then I'll make another one till I get 10\10.here I come gimp....

how is this one?

agar 10\10 nahi diye to agli bar XX pic. aane wali hai.


and gaurav please tell me how to make gifs.I am using gimp.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

3/10
agle vala avatar XXX hi dalna


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^
4\10--bad santa.

back to the previous one.I said xx not xxx!!!
anyways fugg off all of you who were anticipating a spicy pic.

@gaurav:how to make gifs?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^then I'll make another one till I get 10\10.here I come gimp....
> 
> how is this one?
> 
> ...


yaar i havent used gimp much.I am not too comfortable with its interface.I only use *original* photoshop.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

abe bas ye bata gifs kaise banata hai tu photosho me,i'll get the same thing done in gimp(*original* linux wala gimp heh)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> abe bas ye bata gifs kaise banata hai tu photosho me,i'll get the same thing done in gimp(*original* linux wala gimp heh)


yaar usmein animation ka option ho ga wahan jaake frame by frame images daal and save it as .gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

9/100000


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

8\10.

Ok settled down on this orange half-life with two head crabs.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

5/10
^is that U


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> 5/10
> ^is that U


yes lol


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

^tumri shaadi kab tha?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^tumri shaadi kab tha?


6 months pehle


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

^sachchi!  kya baat hai!Mithayi dena to  bhool gaya saale!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^sachchi!  kya baat hai!Mithayi dena to  bhool gaya saale!


yes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2007)

lol sadhe ektalis mein shaadi 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=678108&postcount=76


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> lol sadhe ektalis mein shaadi
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=678108&postcount=76


toh 

hehe ab rate karo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> 6/10




abey meri pic hai  6/10 deta hai teri toh...


yeh le 8/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey meri pic hai  6/10 deta hai teri toh...
> 
> 
> yeh le 8/10


agar thu ne banaya toh 9.99/10 doonga


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> agar thu ne banaya toh 9.99/10 doonga


toh aur kaun banayega mera portrait

9/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 3, 2007)

9/10 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

9/10

PS: its kirk hammett in my avatar
*www.totalmetallica.com/images/kirk-hammett2.png


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

9/10


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 3, 2007)

Abtom i already rated urs....

Giga...urs nice touch to evil ...kinda like Halloween party & the devil's nice too...nice bouquet of colors & i love glossy....I am rating both of u on par

4.0/5.0

[reason: Giga ....not new...just the ol smilie into new smilie...just bcause i luv glossies i rated urs 4.0.Devil Half life logo is not new tooo...but suits u ...as u returned from hell ....having sold ur soul...lol....so u have half life....nice concept...in short u luv half life da game ]

Request : @ Giga Can u pm / post the tutorial for creating ur avatar...atleast the blend of glossies ...luv it man....Its easy to go searching....but may not clear ur doubts....so ur help is needed


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL

.1

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

7/10 hehe rate me now


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

abe to ru kyo raha hai?8\10 for that locket heh.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> abe to ru kyo raha hai?8\10 for that locket heh.


yeh tujhe rota hua dikhai de raha hu  

8/10

tu kehta hai toh hata deta hu


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2007)

0.00001/10000000.kaise kaise namune avatar chipka dete hai?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 3, 2007)

6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

9/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

10\10

teri shadi kab hui?

bhabhi ji se baat nahi karvayega?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

salla   is gadhe ko 10/10 de diye aur mujhe 6,7


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

abe wtf?

duh! main to khush ho raha tha ki bhabhiji se baat karunga.dil tod diya. 

0\10.

waise ye gahda kaun hai?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> abe wtf?
> 
> duh! main to khush ho raha tha ki bhabhiji se baat karunga.dil tod diya.
> 
> ...


mujhe kya pata net se search karke laga diya  peechle wala avatar meri pic thi


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

abe yaar us animated lifeless image to tu picture bolta hai?wth.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> abe yaar us animated lifeless image to tu picture bolta hai?wth.


vector mein hai lol real post kyu karu koi dekh lega toh


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

haan nazar lag jayegi!!.heh.And besides kisi ladki ko pasand aa gaya to aur musibat.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ yahan koi nahi aati lol tu apni pic post kar aisi hi vector mein gimp use karke


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

duh!.Main sirf copy paste karna janta hoon gimp mein and thats more than wnough for me.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

starting yehi se hoti hai lol


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2007)

^^
7/10
cute kid bas eyes ek jaga tik jaaye to.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

main batana bhool gaya tha yrh abtom ki bachpan ki picture hai mere avatar mein


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 3, 2007)

5/10

Bored of Spidey........


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

7\10


thanks
regards......
Expertno.1 oops TDH.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

8/10


Thanks
Regards
gaurav_indian

and i am not coming back after 2 years kal hi aaya tha yahan


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

100/10 its awssome... how can I make stuff like that?


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 3, 2007)

2/10... 1 for the fact that you uploaded this file!! and 1 as a gesture of goodwill!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> 100/10 its awssome... how can I make stuff like that?


kal se classes shuru ho rahi hai ghar pe aa jana 

Thanks
Regards
gaurav_indian

and i am not coming back after 2 years kal hi aaya tha yahan


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 3, 2007)

^ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif 
8/10 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/43.gif papi gudiya lol


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10.
All rating 8. LOL


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 4, 2007)

@rayraven

Nice one 

@Rockstar11

Matches with the user name


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

7/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10


----------



## eggman (Dec 4, 2007)

6/10


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 4, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
Thanx.

@eggman
7/10

Regards,
ray


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 4, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Garbage (Dec 4, 2007)

4/10

Do u think, it's an Avatar u should use on Tech Forum ??


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 4, 2007)

@shirish_nagar: today tech and money are like music and iPod! as for your avatar 2/10. 1 for the animation and 1 for the bee!


----------



## chicha (Dec 4, 2007)

4/10


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 4, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2007)

6/10.
Maybe a little colour will enhance it.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 4, 2007)

6/10... try to stylize 'gaurav'


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 7, 2007)

4/10...let's see what I get....


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 7, 2007)

4/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 7, 2007)

8/10 Cool


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

10/10 

need to say anything ?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

7/10,shud be better if a blue color G is made.
aur mera bhrajee wait kar raha hai 8)


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 7, 2007)

Cute,8/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 7, 2007)

6/10.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 7, 2007)

9/10



			
				shady_inc said:
			
		

> 4/10...let's see what I get....



9/10


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 7, 2007)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## din (Dec 7, 2007)

9.98/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

@ray:good,8\10

din ji beech mein aa gaye:7\10 for saniya mirza.

Regards,
TDH


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2007)

2/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^0,nada\10


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 7, 2007)

8/10

good lambda,reminding college physics


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^and I thought it was half life(_The_Game_) sign.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 7, 2007)

6 out of 10.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

7/10 pata nahi kya hai


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 7, 2007)

9/10 Nice


----------



## din (Dec 7, 2007)

Third Eye - 8/10

Saniya mirza ? ? ?


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 7, 2007)

9/10 for Din


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Pravas (Dec 7, 2007)

8/10 Something Like me


----------



## din (Dec 7, 2007)

lol, thats funny avtar - 8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

8/10 tumhari gf bahut cool hai


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 8, 2007)

8.5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

7.5/10 where is batista?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

8/10 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/43.gif


----------



## Garbage (Dec 8, 2007)

9/10 ^^ Rockstar !!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Garbage (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 10/10


Thanks !! 

9/10 for u gaurav !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> Thanks !!
> 
> 9/10 for u gaurav !


yeh mere bachpan ki picture hai


----------



## Garbage (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yeh mere bachpan ki picture hai


tera bachpan kya kisi "chidiya" ghar me nikala hai kya ??

kya bachpan me mera Avatar hi dekh raha tha lagataar ??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> tera bachpan kya kisi "chidiya" ghar me nikala hai kya ??
> 
> kya bachpan me mera Avatar hi dekh raha tha lagataar ??


haan tera keeda i mean tera avatar ka keeda ek jagah jo nahi rehta usi ko dekh kar maine avatar banayela hai


----------



## Garbage (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> haan tera keeda i mean tera avatar ka keeda ek jagah jo nahi rehta usi ko dekh kar maine avatar banayela hai


Buri nazar wale... tera &*^% kaala !!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

9/10 lol pehli baar tumhare avatar ko dekha tha tab mujhe aisa laga tha ki mere laptop pe koi Ant aa gayeli hai.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif@shirish_nagar *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif
8/10 @gaurav_indian *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 8, 2007)

^ nice colors dude.. 9/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

^ thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif
9/10*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 8, 2007)

7/10.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2007)

7/10   Ur previous Avatar was too good. Why u changed it ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 9, 2007)

I was a bit bored so changed it.
I thought you all will like this.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> I was a bit bored so changed it.
> I thought you all will like this.


This Avatar is not much clear.. thats why...


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 9, 2007)

^^^whats it ant ?


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2007)

8/10..

huh.. it's an ant ! WHats in that ??


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 10, 2007)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

8/10 
good watch


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2007)

7/10.
Why N?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> 7/10.
> Why N?


I Missed Her , I can't say more than this

8/10


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> I Missed Her , I can't say more than this
> 
> 8/10



tUta hUa dIl


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 10, 2007)

tuta hua punch  8/10


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> tuta hua punch  8/10



its called digital writing./.......


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 11, 2007)

7/10. Theek se dikhayi nahi de de raha beta


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

8/10


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 11, 2007)

9/10 :d
the animated pic exceeds the limit.. have posted as profile pic.. thinkdigit is sort of an "eye-opener"
btw how do i upload animated avatars on thinkdigit?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

drgunjankumar said:
			
		

> 9/10 :d
> the animated pic exceeds the limit.. have posted as profile pic.. thinkdigit is sort of an "eye-opener"
> btw how do i upload animated avatars on thinkdigit?


Edit avatar and upload from your computer.


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 11, 2007)

well.. it shows 9 kb o my comp...but when i upload on a site its 25kb.. how do i reduce below 15kb?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 11, 2007)

^the problem is,the image is 95x95,resize into 80x80 and u can use it!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

drgunjankumar said:
			
		

> well.. it shows 9 kb o my comp...but when i upload on a site its 25kb.. how do i reduce below 15kb?


I have made your avatar again becoz .gif once made cant be edited.
Here is your avatar in 80*80


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I have made your avatar again becoz .gif once made cant be edited.
> Here is your avatar in 80*80


 
thanks a lot..........   now u can rate it..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

9/10  maine faltu mein banaya


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 9/10  maine faltu mein banaya


 
5 is urs 4 mine..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

hehe you have stolen your eyes from my avatar.


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hehe you have stolen your eyes from my avatar.


 
i've got the license to do it.. officially too..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

drgunjankumar said:
			
		

> i've got the license to do it.. officially too..


hello you got the license to kill only not to steal   mere avatar mein bacha hai isliye ankhen chura li bada toh hone do isko


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hello you got the license to kill only not to steal   mere avatar mein bacha hai isliye ankhen chura li bada toh hone do isko


i'll wait till he grows up and will tell him ki kis haal me tumne rakha tha use bachpan me...
btw tried this one too.. but its 25kb and already 60*60


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

Maximum limit is 15kb or 80*80

and you just have 11 posts here  kitne dino baad aaye ho bhai


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Maximum limit is 15kb or 80*80
> 
> and you just have 11 posts here  kitne dino baad aaye ho bhai



ya.. i understand that..

well had my internship going on.. usme to khane ka time nahi milta... now preparing for my pg.. will again go into hibernation after a day or two.. have to set my house in order first.. then return... its so addictive..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ studies comes first forum kahan bhaga jaa raha hai mere hote bhaag bhi nahi sakta.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2007)

6/10.Creepy 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2007)

7/10.
You use Safari browser?


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ studies comes first forum kahan bhaga jaa raha hai mere hote bhaag bhi nahi sakta.


true....

7/10 for ray's avatar
7/10 again for cool g5


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> 7/10.
> You use Safari browser?



Nah, I use linux mate.No Safari there 
Jus loved the image. 

drgunjankumar's av - 7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 12, 2007)

7/10


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2007)

Deleted SPAM, Gaurav : your post was also not necessary and it quoted SPAM, so i deleted that too . hope you don't mind.. (please dont rate my avtar.. )


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

hehe i will rate it 10/10


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 12, 2007)

@Gaurav_Indian: 9/10 

@shantanu: Check the Football channel sticky, there are lot of spam in it.
Better unstick it like F1 channel thread because this is technology forum.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 12, 2007)

Gaurav bhai aapke liye 10/10.
thirdeye - 8/10
abtom - 8/10


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 12, 2007)

@Third eye : 9/10
@drgunjankumar : 10/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2007)

8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> @Gaurav_Indian: 9/10
> 
> @shantanu: *Check the Football channel sticky, there are lot of spam in it.*
> Better unstick it like F1 channel thread because this is technology forum.


I know you are talking about all arsenal gunners post.But hum kar bhi kya sakte hai woh bacha haath se nikal gaya hai.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 12, 2007)

9/10


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 12, 2007)

8/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 19, 2007)

7/10


----------



## blueshift (Dec 19, 2007)

^ 5/10


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

4/10


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

8/10


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 19, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 19, 2007)

8/10


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 21, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 23, 2007)

6/10


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 23, 2007)

^^ 5/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 23, 2007)

5/10.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 23, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks mere bhai.
10/10.Enjoy


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 23, 2007)

9/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2007)

haan jab subah ho jayegi tab dikhega kya? 4/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 23, 2007)

10/10 for gaurav uncle.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 23, 2007)

7/10

gaurav bhai makes me laugh always .....keep it up bhai you bring a lot of humour


----------



## Garbage (Dec 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 24, 2007)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Garbage (Dec 24, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 24, 2007)

8/10.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 24, 2007)

9/10 --> NFS ProStreet


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 25, 2007)

9/10.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 25, 2007)

8/10 ab badal daal isey


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 25, 2007)

Abe hile hue insaan 9/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 25, 2007)

8/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 25, 2007)

5/10 Abe mujhe kuch dikayi nahin de raha.Kya meri nazar kharab hai


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 25, 2007)

7 out of 10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 25, 2007)

@ CadCrazy
 lol lagta eyes check karne ka waqt aa gaya 

@ JohnephSi
5/10 
kuch samaj mein nahi aaya


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 26, 2007)

4 out of 10. Cannot see anything


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 26, 2007)

^^^ lo kar lo baat ek aur... pure din computer pe bethe rehne se ankho pe kharab asar hi hoga na 
lol avatar change kar dala.. 
new avatar ko mein 6/10 doonga..


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 26, 2007)

Change ur avatar cannot see anything


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 26, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Change ur avatar cannot see anything



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 26, 2007)

What is it ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 26, 2007)

^^ abey usko chor pehle mujhe yeh bata tere avatar mein kya hai?


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

5/10 Abe tum dono ullu ho kya. Night avtaar laga rakhe hain. Sare ullu nahi hai yahan


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 26, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> 5/10 Abe tum dono ullu ho kya.


abey ullu hoga tu  khatmal salla


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Kamine teri baaat nahin kar raha. Main un dono ko kah raha tha. Ab tu bich mein aa gaya to main kya karun.Kale kale avtaar laga rakhe hain. Ullu hi andehere mein dekh sakte hain


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 26, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Kamine teri baaat nahin kar raha. Main un dono ko kah raha tha. Ab tu bich mein aa gaya to main kya karun.Kale kale avtaar laga rakhe hain. Ullu hi andehere mein dekh sakte hain


inke avatar mein koi light jalao


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Tu apne lightshop ( photoshop) ka jalva dikha de.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeh le dekh iska rockstar ka avatar


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 26, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yeh le dekh iska rockstar ka avatar



puri image ki waat lagadi.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Maine pehle hi kaha tha ulluon ko ye pasand nahin aayegi


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 26, 2007)

Rate mine


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

4.3215/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 26, 2007)

dikha kya?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 26, 2007)

6/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> dikha kya?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif


Thora thora 6.7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 26, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Thora thora 6.7/10


Change kar diya hai usne satkele.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Abe jhatake khaye hue cum hile hue insaan tere exam khatam ho gaye. Phir bhi hil raha hai


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 26, 2007)

^^^ lol usne earthquake ke jhatke jo khaye hai..


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2007)

9/10

@rockstar - Friend your earlier avatar was good.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

7/10 Abe kyon polution phaila raha hai. Gaddi mein kerosene daloge to yahi haal hoga


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 26, 2007)

5/10.....

nice car......


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2007)

^5/10
@cadcrazy - teri gaddi chalti hai kya?Ya sirf showpiece hai?


----------



## d1g1t (Dec 26, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 26, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> 9/10
> 
> @rockstar - Friend your earlier avatar was good.



yes. 
mein bhi wohi soch raha hoon.. 

@ CadCrazy - 8/10
@ bigdaddy486  - 5/10
@ Cool G5 - 9/10
@ d1g1t - 7/10


----------



## sam9s (Dec 26, 2007)

@cadcrazy......5/10
@bigdaddy......3/10....pretty common
@coolg5........6/10
@d1g1t.........7/10
@rockstar.....5/10

d1g1t.....pretty cool avtar.....


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 27, 2007)

6/10 ........................... nice design.................

@Cool G5- 10/10............................
NFS Prostreet, my favorite game and the hardest i ever played...................


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks bigdaddy & rockstar11. 

@d1g1t - 4/10.Sorry but i hate cigarretts.
@Rockstar11 - Your avatar rocks man.9/10.
@Sam9s - 6/10.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool G5 - 4/10.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ Abe yeh kya hai.



			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> ^5/10
> @cadcrazy - teri gaddi chalti hai kya?Ya sirf showpiece hai?


Abhi tak 100 logo ko kuchal chuki hai. Agla no tera hai


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

4/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 27, 2007)

Sharam kar kalmuhe kuch ti izzat ka kyal kar meri.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

9/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 27, 2007)

6/10
Wa ji mere lal ji.Par apna avtar chage kar.terrorist


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 27, 2007)

7/10


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 28, 2007)

5 out of 10


----------



## Garbage (Dec 29, 2007)

4/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 29, 2007)

7/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 29, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Cool G5 
@ Cool G5 - 9/10
@ Cerebral Assasin - 4/10
@ CadCrazy - 8/10
@ JohnephSi - 3/10
@ Garbage - 8/10
@ Harry Potter - 5/10
@ Sunny1211993 - 5/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 29, 2007)

how do u rate , rockstar ??
giving ur friends more ?
and i think we have to vote only the avatar above yours ??
ok

7/10 for ur avatar


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 29, 2007)

3/10
I hate harry.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 30, 2007)

Harry Potter said:


> how do u rate , rockstar ??
> giving ur friends more ?
> and i think we have to vote only the avatar above yours ??
> ok
> ...





hello Harry Potter 
nah yaar aisi koi baat nahi... 
mujhe jo avatar pasand aate hai use mein jyada vote karta hoon...  dil se


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 30, 2007)

okay bro


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 30, 2007)

1/10 

hate that weirdo.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 30, 2007)

2/10.........
Actually, i don't like ur avatar.........


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 30, 2007)

1/10

I hate core2 extreme.


----------



## eggman (Dec 30, 2007)

4/10


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 30, 2007)

2/10


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

8 out of 10


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 30, 2007)

*4*/10


----------



## Garbage (Dec 30, 2007)

6/10


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 31, 2007)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 31, 2007)

I am going to change my avatar.......


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 31, 2007)

6/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 2, 2008)

5/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 2, 2008)

6/10.. lil devil...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 2, 2008)

9/10 superman


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 3, 2008)

7/10


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

7.5/10


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 3, 2008)

8/10


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

9/10


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 3, 2008)

6/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 3, 2008)

7/10.. cute


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

9.5/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 3, 2008)

7/10


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

6.5/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 3, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 3, 2008)

9/10 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 3, 2008)

9/10.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 3, 2008)

7/10 .. from Pro street, right.??


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 3, 2008)

You get 5/10.To tell you the truth,your previous one was better. 
Yup it's prostreet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2008)

9/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 4, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 4, 2008)

8/10


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 4, 2008)

7/10. I Love Guitars.

Regards,
ray


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> You get 5/10.To tell you the truth,your previous one was better.


Nah, I find this better coz I think the guy looks a bit like me. 

@ ray: 8/10 ... Cheers.!!


----------



## krates (Jan 4, 2008)

6/10 just updated mine the smallest size out here


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 5, 2008)

2/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

5/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

100/10  Simply Amazing


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

8/10

Some one rate mine..


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 6, 2008)

7/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

8/10

changed this one.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

8/10


----------



## napster007 (Jan 6, 2008)

8/10


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 6, 2008)

4/10


----------



## napster007 (Jan 6, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 6, 2008)

4/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

7/10


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 8, 2008)

9/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 8, 2008)

6/10.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

8/10.
Rate my avatar. 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2008)

9/10 
kool avatar.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 10, 2008)

This was my first avatar when I joined digit in Dec 2004 ... I made it myself using photoshop & some gif tool! Its a photo of mine talking on the mic during a college function! LOL ... those were the days!!!

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/maverickrohan/MavericK%20Album/mav-lightening.gif


This was the original photo: (I do not look like that anymore)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/maverickrohan/MavericK%20Album/MAVERICKROHAN-THEGAMEH.jpg

This is my new one, any guesses who it is?

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/maverickrohan/MavericK%20Album/MavDSOHeadShot.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2008)

superb yaar 
9/10


----------



## abhilashkm (Jan 11, 2008)

7.5/10


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 11, 2008)

4.5/10

^^^Looks like the piratebay ship


----------



## arunks (Jan 11, 2008)

rate my avtar guys.. I have changed it first time in all years..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

^Ubuntu 8) cool one nice 3 pairs anyway  and u got 8.7/10


----------



## arunks (Jan 11, 2008)

thanx..again guys rate it


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 11, 2008)

8/10.. i'm seein triple


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 11, 2008)

5/10 

But hey u all missed my one in the previous time here.


----------



## Garbage (Jan 11, 2008)

5/10


----------



## arunks (Jan 11, 2008)

garbage mein kide hi milenge

10/10 for garbaging on my screen


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 11, 2008)

3/10


----------



## Garbage (Jan 11, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 11, 2008)

1/10 , Atleast one person on every forum i visit has the above avatar .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 11, 2008)

if u guys talking about avatar so my avatar is matchless heee


----------



## sam9s (Jan 11, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> if u guys talking about avatar so my avatar is matchless heee



mmm 5.5/10 if you ask me..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 11, 2008)

sam9s said:


> mmm 5.5/10 if you ask me..


 10/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 11, 2008)

yukkk 8/10


----------



## arunks (Jan 11, 2008)

super diamand man..7/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 12, 2008)

8/10 Good one


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 12, 2008)

7.6/10

nice car...


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 12, 2008)

^^^ 3/10
BTW do not boast about avatar in the avatar itself.


----------



## arunks (Jan 12, 2008)

^^2in1



6/10

see my linux pingu baba avatar


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 12, 2008)

arunks said:


> see my linux pingu baba avatar



5/10
It is not better than the previous ubuntu one with 3 b**bs.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 12, 2008)

6/10 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 12, 2008)

hmmm micky... 7/10


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 12, 2008)

10/10...............


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 12, 2008)

6/10
You can get a good looking laptop than this.


----------



## mavihs (Jan 12, 2008)

5.5/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 19, 2008)

6/10

some one rate mine.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 19, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

7/10 @vaibhavtek
8/10 @Zeeshan Quireshi
kai dino baad phir se yeh thread dikha


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 19, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

8/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 21, 2008)

7/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 21, 2008)

5/10
Previous one was better than this


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 22, 2008)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 23, 2008)

6.5/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 27, 2008)

2/10

please change what that says in ur avatar


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 27, 2008)

5/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 10, 2008)

7/10

someone rate mine..!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 10, 2008)

5/10


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 10, 2008)

3/10.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 10, 2008)

9/10


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 11, 2008)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## hullap (Feb 11, 2008)

cool 8/10


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 9, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

2/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

10/10!


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Well thats 5/10 ....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

8/10


----------



## girish.g (Mar 9, 2008)

3/10


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 10, 2008)

5/10


----------



## legolas (Mar 10, 2008)

really, not funny. 5/10


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 10, 2008)

^ No avatar.

now rate mine.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

^ hi vaibhav, after reading ur posts, I can make out its U 

2/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey giga u come from mobile?
Your mobo crashed+ Exams 

U get 8/10 for your avatar.

Best of luck for your exams.
Concentrate on studies & not on cores. 
Take care.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ 6/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

7/10


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

6/10. I do like the Terminator but the image quality leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

7/10 

@ coolg5, yeah man. Opera Mini. And thanks


----------



## axxo (Mar 13, 2008)

8/10..

believe me its really pain in creating animated avatar for digit forum..max file size limitation only 15kb...took it has a challege and created this avatar from a digital video....resembling local dabang koothu dance


----------



## sam9s (Mar 13, 2008)

3/10.....I could'nt get whats happening...sorry

EDIT :: Ok its some dance u mentioned(wierd dance though  ... no hard feelings...) .....still no more than 4.......but It does seem like it was hard to create so for that 1+ more......so 5/10.......


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 13, 2008)

Off Topic
--------------
@ axxo
Y did u Convert that Sequence in that stupid film of Simbu to ur avatar man . What film was it..... 
or 
Are u Eyeing that gal
------------------
Anyway for ur efforts ...I know that is just pain in the hell to 15kb...

u deserve 5/10 .

+Reason: Related to u [99.9 % idle]
Great efforts 
-Reason: Not clear
Lousy scene
My personal favourite : Hate that film & dat Song in particular


----------



## sam9s (Mar 13, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> Off Topic
> --------------
> @ axxo
> Y did u Convert that Sequence in that stupid film of Simbu to ur avatar man . What film was it.....
> ...



You didnt rate mine.....offence to the thead......kidding......for you......4.5/10.....what is it BTW in chinese


----------



## axxo (Mar 13, 2008)

sam9s said:


> 3/10.....I could'nt get whats happening...sorry
> 
> EDIT :: Ok its some dance u mentioned(wierd dance though  ... no hard feelings...) .....still no more than 4.......but It does seem like it was hard to create so for that 1+ more......so 5/10.......





ArZuNeOs said:


> Off Topic
> --------------
> @ axxo
> Y did u Convert that Sequence in that stupid film of Simbu to ur avatar man . What film was it.....
> ...



.yk..i dont want to say that the avatar is kewl...but getting animated avatar from video less than 15k is big task for anyone.
and I neither have any taste for that song..but that gal impressed me a lot..so created 

99.9% not my cpu usage..refers to my brain load 



sam9s said:


> You didnt rate mine.....offence to the thead......kidding......for you......4.5/10.....what is it BTW in chinese



my rating for you is in your avatar...5.
btw what that 5 refers actually?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 13, 2008)

burp 3/10 coz you lead to offtopic discussion


----------



## sam9s (Mar 13, 2008)

axxo said:


> my rating for you is in your avatar...5.
> btw what that 5 refers actually?



Nothing I intended to make 9 (27th my B.date so 2+7) but I could'nt get a background image with 9 to perfectly blend with the "SAM" , I tried lots of tricks (photoshop) but was not getting the desired result. The superimposing of this image with "SAM" was comming out to be far better than with 9, so I stuck with it............though it resembles with my tag.....The high 5 flyer


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

7/10.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 13, 2008)

uh, everyone is giving 7/10 

Anyway, 7/10 coolg5


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

9/10.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

1/10 -i hate fedora!!
change it to ubuntu ,ull get 20/10


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 13, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 13, 2008)

8/10


----------



## eggman (Mar 13, 2008)

8/10

P.S. Let Arsenal_Gunner Rate mine


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 13, 2008)

let him quote 
5/10


----------



## confused!! (Mar 13, 2008)

8/10 for you...


----------



## chicha (Mar 13, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 13, 2008)

8/10 to chicha, its bindaaz


----------



## hullap (Mar 13, 2008)

7/10
alright mine


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

5/10.
Not clear


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

6/10


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

5/10.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

2/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

9/10


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 14, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 14, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

10/11


----------



## manistar (Mar 14, 2008)

where did u got it... good
....... 8/10


----------



## confused!! (Mar 15, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2008)

6/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 18, 2008)

2/10
pretty boring


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^Eh? Who's avatar are you referrin to?
Btw, 7/10 for yours.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 18, 2008)

oops!!!!!!! 
i was looking at another page!

6/10 for yours
how about now?


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 18, 2008)

4/10


----------



## confused!! (Mar 19, 2008)

5/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 19, 2008)

2/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

5/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 19, 2008)

5/10


----------



## mavihs (Mar 27, 2008)

5/10


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

6.2786599/10 



_


----------



## nitish_mythology (Mar 28, 2008)

7...


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ 7


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 28, 2008)

^7/10.


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 28, 2008)

^4/10


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

10/10 
gr8 avatar


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 28, 2008)

^7 ..funnyy


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 28, 2008)

7/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 29, 2008)

9/10 funny bullet


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 29, 2008)

5/10


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice, 9/10, if you made it yourself.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 29, 2008)

6/10


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 30, 2008)

6/10


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 31, 2008)

6/10... bullet express...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 31, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 3, 2008)

6/10


----------



## aakash_mishra (Apr 3, 2008)

7/10


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 3, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 3, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 3, 2008)

7/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 6, 2008)

4/10


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 7, 2008)

5/10


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 7, 2008)

A Headshot!
Owned baby!
10/10


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

3/10
i count understand


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ahhh...how mean!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

7/10 happy ?

shiny and round 


_


----------



## blueshift (Apr 10, 2008)

6/10


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 10, 2008)

7/10


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

7/10.


----------



## azzu (Apr 10, 2008)

9\10 she's SEXY


----------



## AkLeMo (Apr 23, 2008)

6.5/10


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2008)

7/10 


_


----------



## confused!! (Apr 23, 2008)

2/10 for today..because i am supporting mumbai indians tonight


----------



## AkLeMo (Apr 23, 2008)

5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

5/10


Mere avatar ko theek se rate karna 15 din lage thay banane mein.


----------



## AkLeMo (Apr 23, 2008)

7/10 

kya program use kare?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2008)

7/10..
Arrey tere flag accha tha, yeh ok hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

AkLeMo said:


> 7/10
> 
> kya program use kare?



Autodesk Maya.
Bike in 3D.



Cool G5 said:


> 7/10..
> Arrey tere flag accha tha, yeh ok hai



 sirf ok


----------



## confused!! (Apr 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> 5/10
> 
> 
> Mere avatar ko theek se rate karna 15 din lage thay banane mein.



chal tu bhi kya yaad karega...10/10


----------



## trublu (Apr 23, 2008)

7/10 (+1 apne bachpan ki tasveer dikhane ke liye)


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 24, 2008)

5/10


----------



## AkLeMo (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Autodesk Maya.
> Bike in 3D



Did you download it free or buy it?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2008)

^^^ usne credit card se buy kiya hai.. 

5/10


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 24, 2008)

6/10 


_


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 24, 2008)

8/10. Woul'dve been cooler if it was a trans png.


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 24, 2008)

99/10 

she is sexy


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 24, 2008)

^^
6/10

not clear 




rayraven said:


> 8/10. Woul'dve been cooler if it was a trans png.


changed 

_


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 24, 2008)

@Digital Dude, 
9/10 Now 

@fun2sh
That she is


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2008)

7/10


----------



## xbonez (Apr 24, 2008)

8/10


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 24, 2008)

6/10.. i didn't get it...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

5/10


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 24, 2008)

8/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 24, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2008)

8/10


----------



## trublu (Apr 24, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol 
6/10


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

hmm, 7/10
face too small to see


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 24, 2008)

quite funny 6/10


----------



## blueshift (Apr 24, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2008)

5/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 28, 2008)

3/10
Can't see what that is...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Garbage (Apr 28, 2008)

8/10


----------



## blueshift (Apr 29, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

6/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 30, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 1, 2008)

5.5/10

Avatar Changed

Now Rate


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2008)

5/10
pehle wala avatar achha tha...


----------



## Cool G5 (May 1, 2008)

7/10 
Pehle wala avatar achha tha...


----------



## Garbage (May 1, 2008)

6/10 
and... aapka bhi... 





> Pehle wala avatar achha tha...


----------



## pushkaraj (May 1, 2008)

^^^Par aapka yeh waala avatar achcha hai 

8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

abey kitni goliyaan khaayega  

8/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 2, 2008)

8/10 
rangeen zamane mein black & white bike kaha se mil gayi???


----------



## hullap (May 2, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2008)

7/10

Avatar Changed.


----------



## Garbage (May 2, 2008)

4/10

Bhangaaaaarrrrrrrrr..............


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 2, 2008)

8/10

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10a.gif
haha ye koolkid ko jabtak 10/10 nahi melega avatar change karta rahega..


----------



## hellknight (May 3, 2008)

Rockstar, 7.5/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

8/10


----------



## neelu09 (May 3, 2008)

8


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

isi mein animated laga 

5/10


----------



## shift (May 3, 2008)

4/10


----------



## Cool G5 (May 4, 2008)

6/10


----------



## VINSTAR (May 4, 2008)

4/10


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2008)

4/10


----------



## hmphfpolo (Jun 10, 2008)

6/10


----------



## trublu (Jun 10, 2008)

1/10


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 10, 2008)

3/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

6/10


----------



## hmphfpolo (Jun 11, 2008)

5/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

1/1


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 11, 2008)

is it 1/10 ?

to u 4/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

8/10 nice effect GC


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 13, 2008)

1/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

0/10


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 13, 2008)

0.1/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks! WTF is that in ur avatar? -1/10


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 13, 2008)

10/10 Linkin Park fan here


----------



## hullap (Jun 13, 2008)

^ hmm
10/10 
nice and clean


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 13, 2008)

7/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 14, 2008)

5/10
too simple
--------------
This thread better be made sticky or it will vanish in a hole in cyberspace
--------------
I am the 2000th post!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ damn you beat me .. #2000 post of the thread  .. 
7/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Abbe Billu Bakre change kar ise 
0.1/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 14, 2008)

oh didn't even notice!
4/10


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abbe Billu Bakre change kar ise
> 0.1/10


Ha ha .. nope..  .. 
6/10 for you


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 14, 2008)

didnt you rate me 7?
2/10 sorry


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 14, 2008)

5/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

7/10
@ Charan Kyon yaar. Ise dekh ke mujhe gussa aa jata hai


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 14, 2008)

I change my mind. 
3/10


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> @ Charan Kyon yaar. Ise dekh ke mujhe gussa aa jata hai


offtopic: See  these vids and let me know if you changed your mind , if you use opera then block my avatar


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I change my mind.
> 3/10



Wtf give a good rating or wait for others before posting 



Charan said:


> offtopic: See  these vids and let me know if you changed your mind , if you use opera then block my avatar



Nice, cool. BTW here everything is ontopic. Par yaar is avtar mein to keval thobra nazar aa raha hai  isliye ganda lag raha hai


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fine, I'll wait for another guy!
You seem to hate mac and macboys! Why is that?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Its not like that. Mujhe logon ki tang khichna acha lagta hai.
Never mind


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 14, 2008)

Will anyone come??


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyway
7/10 Sab andhera andhera lag raha hai


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

7/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 14, 2008)

4/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2008)

the thread is not active again..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 16, 2008)

Abe kya karega ise active karke


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 16, 2008)

0/10


----------



## confused!! (Jul 17, 2008)

8/10 BTW why u gave 0/10??


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 17, 2008)

6/10


----------



## shift (Jul 17, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2008)

6/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 17, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> 0/10



WTF Dude go get a good sleep and then come back to this forum. 
Tum neend mein ho sico u need sicatrist


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 18, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Its not like that. Mujhe logon ki tang khichna acha lagta hai.
> Never mind



Hi uncle, pahchana mujhe? 
mujhe bhi logon ki tang khinchna accha lagta hai.
aap ki tang to kheench chuka.
aur kuch khichvane ki iccha ho to batayiye?


----------



## Garbage (Jul 18, 2008)

1/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 18, 2008)

8/10

I know many of you won't like my Applish  avatar


----------



## hullap (Jul 18, 2008)

^ includes me
2/10


----------



## Garbage (Jul 18, 2008)

- 111111100000000000 / 10

Who is that guy ???


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 18, 2008)

Most Wanted said:


> Hi uncle, pahchana mujhe?
> mujhe bhi logon ki tang khinchna accha lagta hai.
> aap ki tang to kheench chuka.
> aur kuch khichvane ki iccha ho to batayiye?



Kaun si taang khichna acha lagta hai tujhe balak


----------



## shift (Jul 19, 2008)

30/100


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

you mean 3/10
btw 2/10 for you


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 19, 2008)

?/10
:d


----------



## Garbage (Jul 19, 2008)

@CadCrazy,

It's Ubuntu Ultimates' logo IMO 

I don't want to vote u again as u have not changed ur Avatar


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 19, 2008)

7/10
Search buddy


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

@Garbage 6/10


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2008)

5/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 19, 2008)

7/10



cooldudie3 said:


> @Garbage 6/10



Why you ignored me.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 20, 2008)

Because I voted you a million times!! 
@ Kl@w-24, 3/10

I realized this thread wasn't as active as before.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 20, 2008)

^ 5/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Because I voted you a million times!!
> @ Kl@w-24, 3/10
> 
> I realized this thread wasn't as active as before.


Show me only 10 times

Tu jaha jaha chalega mera saya saath hoga


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dude! 
I changed my avatar, so vote me again.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 21, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Dude!
> I changed my avatar, so vote me again.



6/10 Abe Cool tu camera ke samne aane se sharma kyona raha hai


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 21, 2008)

7/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 22, 2008)

3/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 22, 2008)

6/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 22, 2008)

@ Ghost at rest (scary)
3/10
@CadCrazy 
4/10


----------



## dreamsalive (Jul 23, 2008)

a=4
s=6.5


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 24, 2008)

4/10



cooldudie3 said:


> @ Ghost at rest (scary)
> 3/10
> @CadCrazy
> 4/10



Scary ??? Its FreeBSD symbol with some Gimpy touches only. 
I love this avatar !


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

^ 6/10........


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

^

7/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 28, 2009)

8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2009)

1/10


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^^

0/10 or *-*100/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2009)

(-1 + 2 -2 -2 +5 ) /10


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> (-1 + 2 -2 -2 +5 ) /10


Matlab 2/10 or 1/5


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Matlab 2/10 or 1/5



Yeh sardardi maine tujhe di thi lol


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 28, 2009)

sahi avtaar hai beedu ...... 7/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

5/10


----------



## eggman (Mar 28, 2009)

^^lady Joker?


6/10


----------



## krates (Mar 28, 2009)

8/10 suits with the username


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^lady Joker?
> 6/10



It's not a lady...lol....

@ Krates: 7/10


----------



## shift (Mar 28, 2009)

4/10


----------



## Coool (Mar 28, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

3/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 28, 2009)

7/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 28, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

7/10


----------



## krates (Mar 28, 2009)

6.5/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Coool (Mar 28, 2009)

8/10


----------



## cybercool10 (Mar 28, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 28, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 29, 2009)

7.5


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 29, 2009)

This thread is back 

^You get 6/10


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 29, 2009)

^^only a camera ? 

6/infinity


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 29, 2009)

^^i thought DJ means Disco Jockey/Disc Juggler ????????

8/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 29, 2009)

^ It is Disc Jockey


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 29, 2009)

*Yippie !!!*



Cool G5 said:


> This thread is back
> 
> ^You get 6/10



Thanks me for bumping this thread...


----------



## serpent (Mar 30, 2009)

well


----------



## Coool (Mar 30, 2009)

spam/1.....Reporting...


----------



## krates (Mar 30, 2009)

6.5/10

cat is not clear buddy..

@first sight no one can understand it is a cat...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 30, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Coool (Mar 30, 2009)

7/10


----------



## mrintech (Mar 30, 2009)

8/10


----------



## mahesh (Mar 30, 2009)

4/10........


----------



## mrintech (Mar 30, 2009)

maheshr said:


> 4/10........


WTF! This is the best est avatar you can ever find


----------



## mahesh (Mar 30, 2009)

mrintech said:


> WTF! This is the best est avatar you can ever find


----------



## Master of geeks (Mar 30, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 30, 2009)

Your avatar doesn't match your name. Therefore 6/10


----------



## Coool (Mar 30, 2009)

@ Master of geeks, 10/10


----------



## serpent (Mar 30, 2009)

Coool said:


> spam/1.....Reporting...


what do you mean?


----------



## Coool (Mar 30, 2009)

serpent said:


> what do you mean?



Did'nt get it??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 30, 2009)

Coool said:


> @ Master of geeks, 10/10



May I know why you gave him 10/10.


----------



## Coool (Mar 30, 2009)

^ Him?? I thought her.....


----------



## Master of geeks (Mar 30, 2009)

yes it should be 'her'. I m gal for God's sake!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 30, 2009)

Oops sorry!! Me too give you 10/10 then.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 30, 2009)

8 on 10.

@Master of geeks Ur avtar is as sweet as you!!!


----------



## Coool (Mar 30, 2009)

10/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 30, 2009)

Coool said:


> 10/10



Now I understand why you are giving 10/10 to the "she's". BTW your rating 7.5/10.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gaurav_indian said:


> 8/10



2/10.


----------



## eggman (Mar 30, 2009)

7.5/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 30, 2009)

7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2009)

Kya wohi copied purana idea "intel inside" ki jagah kuch bhi likh ke.Kuch innovative karo.

3/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

Greg Chappel inside Ganguly outside


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 30, 2009)

4/10...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

^^
Ain't that bad dude


----------



## mrintech (Mar 30, 2009)

9/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2009)

10/10


----------



## mrintech (Mar 30, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> 10/10


Mere Chote Bhai yaani tere Avatar ko bhi 10/10


----------



## nithinks (Mar 30, 2009)

9/10


----------



## mrintech (Mar 30, 2009)

nithinks said:


> 9/10


Thanks 

You rocks..... 

For your AVatar... 11/10


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 31, 2009)

8.5/10. Who is that person in the avatar? When i saw it initially i thought that it war L@llo.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 31, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> 8.5/10. Who is that person in the avatar? When i saw it initially i thought that it war L@llo.



Its laalu. I made it.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111797


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 31, 2009)

10/10 distinction


----------



## faraaz (Mar 31, 2009)

5/10

You should improve the readability and colour contrast >.>


----------



## mahesh (Mar 31, 2009)

5/10...............


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Ain't that bad dude



It wasn't for you, it was for gaurav_indian. You get 9/10 

@maheshr - 4/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2009)

6/10


----------



## girish.g (Mar 31, 2009)

4/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2009)

3/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 31, 2009)

5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 31, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2009)

5/infinity. Ab calculate karke dekhle.


----------



## mahesh (Mar 31, 2009)

5...................


----------



## krates (Apr 1, 2009)

7/10


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 1, 2009)

7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 1, 2009)

i love mario 10/10


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Apr 1, 2009)

wat about mine avtaar?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2009)

6/10  Charlie Chaplin??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 1, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 1, 2009)

5/10....+1 if I get it what's it...


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 1, 2009)

8/10 ... spooky


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 1, 2009)

7/10...I liked mario...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 1, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 1, 2009)

4/10


----------



## girish.g (Apr 1, 2009)

1/10 bakwaas hai


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 1, 2009)

Isn't that guy from south park? If so then I will rate 7/10.


----------



## girish.g (Apr 4, 2009)

yup its cartman. 5/10 for you


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 4, 2009)

3/10


----------



## girish.g (Apr 4, 2009)

fudge you.4/10 its better than the previous one.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 4, 2009)

2/10, meaningless, will score higher if u can explain.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 4, 2009)

8/10 goes with your name


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 5, 2009)

baby lalloo.. even more ugly.. lol 3/10.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
baby lalloo.. even more ugly.. lol 3/10.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 5, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2009)

5/10


----------



## toofan (Apr 5, 2009)

6/10 from.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 5, 2009)

6/10


----------



## krates (Apr 5, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2009)

8/10 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

4/10


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 5, 2009)

3/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

6/10


----------



## toofan (Apr 5, 2009)

7/10


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 5, 2009)

@ coool 7/10
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ coool 7/10


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 5, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

3/10


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 5, 2009)

@ ionicsachin 3/10. Because it is barely visible.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 5, 2009)

@deadkiss
Wanted to just show the beginning of Mario World...after all it began right there in everyone's life


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 5, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> @deathkiss
> Wanted to just show the beginning of Mario World...after all it began right there in everyone's life



True. Satisfied with ur statement. So 8/10 for u. BTW it is deadkiss, not deathkiss.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry  ....corrected


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

112.657 divided by 100.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

hwz my avatar??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

8/10


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

^^thanx...btw dats from DMC3


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2009)

8.6/10


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

oho..rating increased!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2009)

j1n [email said:
			
		

> M@tt;1086115]oho..rati[/email]ng increased!



when will you start to rate other's avatar lol


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

am not gud at rating others


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

@ gaurav, 9/10
@ j1n M@tt, 7/10


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

yup gaurav's avatar is funny and I rate a 9/10 too


----------



## toofan (Apr 5, 2009)

8/10


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 5, 2009)

@ j1n M@tt  7/10
@ gaurav_indian 8/10


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 10, 2009)

7/10.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 10, 2009)

4/10. The previous one was better


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 10, 2009)

@gaurav_indian: perfect avatar! 8.5/10. Try drawing ear-hair for a better effect! 

@Disc_Junkie: Looks like Amir Khan from Ghajini but still, 8/10.


----------



## eggman (Apr 10, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 10, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> @gaurav_indian: perfect avatar! 8.5/10. Try drawing ear-hair for a better effect!
> 
> @Disc_Junkie: Looks like Amir Khan from Ghajini but still, 8/10.



@ Eggman - 7/10

@Alexander - It is Sharukh Khan of Ghajini.....  
Here's the full picture:

*www.milfotos.org/images/6dab270aa4748e4b2ab1d38378363359.jpg

And two more:  

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_UdpujlTU1LY/SXrzlWNJ7OI/AAAAAAAAACk/mFZsXjgP8TU/s400/Gajini's+6+New+Looks05.jpg

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_UdpujlTU1LY/SXrzkwDcrVI/AAAAAAAAACE/e3mOSNKFTeA/s400/Gajini's+6+New+Looks01.jpg

*www.33smiley.com/smiley/emotions/8.gif


----------



## skippednote (Apr 10, 2009)

^
7.5/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 10, 2009)

7/10


----------



## eggman (Apr 10, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 10, 2009)

7/10


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

8/10, very good.


----------



## pickster (Apr 10, 2009)

my avatar is Obamafied - Photo Booth magic. 
@ImAClown8 
10/∞


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 10, 2009)

^^ @ ImAClown8 - 0/10

@GeeOne - 8/10
thanks


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 10, 2009)

6/10


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Clown is back!! Glad he ain't spamming yet.

BTW - ^^ 6/10


----------



## pickster (Apr 10, 2009)

@Disc_Junkie
your avatar looks like modified sign of congress. still 7/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 10, 2009)

5.5/10


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 10, 2009)

obama...here too.......humhhh........

^^ 6/10


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

Very cure Due:  7/10


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Apr 11, 2009)

Stamp ke koi bhav nahi
4/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 11, 2009)

2/10


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 11, 2009)

9/10 very sharp eye


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 11, 2009)

@ GeeOne 8/10 

And @ Disk_junkie it is 5/10, that's because it reminds polluted politics.


----------



## Coool (Apr 11, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 11, 2009)

7/10
Most widely used and most used expression.


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 11, 2009)

For deadkiss 009 -  7/10
For Coool  -  8/10
for Plasma_Snake - 8/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2009)

7/10


----------



## aditya1987 (Apr 12, 2009)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 12, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 12, 2009)

7/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

7/10


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ 6/10


----------



## pickster (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ 8/10
cuz it goes really well with your name


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

6/10


if you see mine closely its an optical illusion.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 15, 2009)

5/10


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ 7/10


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 15, 2009)

7/10


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ 5/10


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2009)

7/10 ...smart boy


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 15, 2009)

6.35/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 16, 2009)

Changed my Avatar...how's it now ???


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2009)

9.99/10..No one is perfect

BTW beautiful eyes


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ 2.99/10

And @ Krazy Bluez 8.49/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 16, 2009)

> 9.99/10..No one is perfect
> 
> BTW beautiful eyes



loolz... 8 for your cute dog
@deadkiss 009: 2/10 for you, the skull is not so visible...


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 16, 2009)

Where ^^ THE HELL ^^ the smiling dog gone ? 
It probably ran away as the girl is staring at him 

BTW -10/10 @ sujoyp for his chameleon behaviour


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2009)

^^Bu hu hu...U didnt like it anyways....i was actually trying things

Doggy is back


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 16, 2009)

So 7/10 for the good ol doggy, which is pretty loyal to this thread 

@ sujoyp I know u love change


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 16, 2009)

lol, doggie mutne gaya tha...


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 16, 2009)

For pissing The Hell is the only place for a doggy.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2009)

8/10


----------



## girish.g (Apr 16, 2009)

10/10 .awesome.


----------



## confused (Apr 16, 2009)

8/10..coool


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 16, 2009)

8/10


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2009)

Smiling doggy FTW!!!!!
@sujoyp : 12/10


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ 8/10 eggman with an egg

kya baat hai doggie ki to badi pooch hai


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 17, 2009)

@gaurav: 8/10, it's better than the previous one...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 17, 2009)

8/10. Nice eyes.

My enlarged avatar:

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f1/Pink_floyd_the_division_bell_front-308.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 17, 2009)

9/10


----------



## mahesh (Apr 17, 2009)

3/10.........................


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 17, 2009)

4/10...... A dull avatar........


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 17, 2009)

1/10 ,it reminds me of congress


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 17, 2009)

9/10. Good one...
I have to change my avatar.


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 17, 2009)

1/10


----------



## Coool (Apr 17, 2009)

7/10...

LOL @ Disk junkie rating


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 17, 2009)

7/10


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ 4.5/10
neither rockstar nor koolkid.......


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 17, 2009)

3/10 .. Not at all eye-catchy


----------



## denharsh (Apr 17, 2009)

3.5/10


----------



## eggman (Apr 17, 2009)

2/13


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 18, 2009)

4/10


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 18, 2009)

1/10


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2009)

7/10 looks cool....very much techie


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 18, 2009)

7/10


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 18, 2009)

11/10 hahaha


----------



## mrintech (Apr 18, 2009)

1000 / 10 HAHAHAHAHAHA HEHEHEHEHEHE HUHUUHUHUHUHUHUHU


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 18, 2009)

3/10 And stop coughing.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 18, 2009)

@Mrintech: 2/10


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 18, 2009)

8/10


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 18, 2009)

^^ 6.5/10 ......hmm linux branding........!!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 18, 2009)

4/10


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 19, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 20, 2009)

8/10


----------



## mrintech (Apr 20, 2009)

/ 10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 20, 2009)

453 divided by 1000..........


----------



## mrintech (Apr 20, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> 453 divided by 1000..........


Jaaake AIEEE Ka padh......


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 20, 2009)

lol!!! btw thanks for the past papers!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 20, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> lol!!! btw thanks for the past papers!


To ab padh le..... tujhe NIT mein dekhna hai mujhe.... Go Study Little KID


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 20, 2009)

^ Par main subhe ko parta hoon....big man!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 20, 2009)

5/10 thodi disco light lagao


----------



## mahesh (Apr 20, 2009)

5 out of 10


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2009)

yieeks 8/10...looks horrible(positive sense)


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

7/10
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Rockstar11 : You reminded me the cartoon Mask. It's one of the best. Therefore 8/10 for you.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 21, 2009)

0/10


----------



## Coool (Apr 21, 2009)

4/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> 0/10



Just mocking values!!


----------



## mahesh (Apr 21, 2009)

1 out of 10


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 21, 2009)

4/10


----------



## girish.g (Apr 21, 2009)

10/10


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 21, 2009)

4/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2009)

7/10 nice avatar
yep mask cartoon rocks... jhakkaass


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 21, 2009)

@DJ: Nice...chal itne kehne ke baad tune change to kiya...7/10

@Rock: 6/10...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

@Krazy Bluez: Tera wala bahut hi sweet hai!! 10/10


----------



## JAK (Apr 21, 2009)

4/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

4/10


----------



## JAK (Apr 21, 2009)

5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2009)

6.99/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 22, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> @Krazy Bluez: Tera wala bahut hi sweet hai!! 10/10



 Thamku....

@Gaurav: 5.63/10


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

I very much like this girl in your picture. Hence I give you 2/10. Is she your sister?


----------



## Coool (Apr 25, 2009)

3/10


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

0.9999999999999999/100


----------



## Coool (Apr 25, 2009)

^ Thanks!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 25, 2009)

-Infinity..... I hate borat...


----------



## Coool (Apr 25, 2009)

9/10 I want that chick


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't want to sound rude but the worst avatars I have seen on digit are those of ichi and gaurav_indian. this guy ichi's avatar is very annoying because it keeps distracting you whenever you are reading any posts. Also this guy, gaurav's avatar, in no way appears cute to me. It looks like a modified image of laloo yadav with inflated eyes which reminds me of the guinea pig in the movie "bedtime stories" and always makes me wanna puke.


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 25, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I don't want to sound rude but the worst avatars I have seen on digit are those of ichi and gaurav_indian. this guy ichi's avatar is very annoying because it keeps distracting you whenever you are reading any posts. Also this guy, gaurav's avatar, in no way appears cute to me. *It looks like a modified image of laloo yadav with inflated eyes* which reminds me of the guinea pig in the movie "bedtime stories" and always makes me wanna puke.



ha ha ha...ROFL....it's indeed Lalu, he's just modified it...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2009)

9/10
I still like the girl


BTW where is the sad man I commented to8)


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

5/10. last time I gave it a 7/10 but now I'm getting bored.


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

^^  ~snipped~ out of 10


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 26, 2009)

^^9/10 avatar matches username! Nice idea, dude!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

2/10 don't like siggy. Also avatar not very interesting.


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2009)

~snipped~ out of 10


----------



## awww (Apr 29, 2009)

10 out of 1000


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

?/10


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2009)

6 out of 10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't like it!! 3/10


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2009)

^^Kaano ?


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

0.1/0.01


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^Kaano ?



Because it is just a boring avatar with some dogs or cats as many others are using. The previous of the previous one was much better!!! Bring it back!! Bujhte parecho!!

@jxcess: What is it?? Is it a avatar or some textual graphics? 2/10.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

@ disc_junkie 0/10. what the hell is that? looks like smbdy ate paan and spat.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> @ disc_junkie 0/10. what the hell is that? looks like smbdy ate paan and spat.



0/10

I dont want to sound rude but what a cheap avatar jxcess has.Looks like a C grade Bolly film banner.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> @ disc_junkie 0/10. what the hell is that? looks like smbdy ate paan and spat.




Thankyou!! It's better than yours!!

@gaurav_indian: 5/10. Pehele waala laaloo aur accha tha!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Thankyou!! It's better than yours!!
> 
> @gaurav_indian: 5/10. Pehele waala laaloo aur accha tha!



Tere liye wohi laga diya tu bhi kya yaad rakhega.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> 0/10
> 
> I dont want to sound rude but what a cheap avatar jxcess has.Looks like a C grade Bolly film banner.



-1/10. I thot u would like it. Also I found something interesting about ur avatar. Do u know why u like avatars with enlarged pupils? Don't get me wrong but u r "gay". There was a famous psychology test conducted by a well known psychologist. He found that men who like pictures of other men with enlarged pupils are gay. I'm not kidding, it's true. Do a search on google. U will find more info on this. Now I realise why I found ur avatar so repulsive, coz I'm not gay. But let me make one thing clear I'm not against homosexuality. I'm ok with the fact that u r one. I'm not being rude or insulting, I'm just stating a fact. Some fellow digit members may have heard of this psychology test.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> -1/10. I thot u would like it. Also I found something interesting about ur avatar. Do u know why u like avatars with enlarged pupils? Don't get me wrong but u r "gay". There was a famous psychology test conducted by a well known psychologist. He found that men who like pictures of other men with enlarged pupils are gay. I'm not kidding, it's true. Do a search on google. U will find more info on this. Now I realise why I found ur avatar so repulsive, coz I'm not gay. But let me make one thing clear I'm not against homosexuality. I'm ok with the fact that u r one. I'm not being rude or insulting, I'm just stating a fact. Some fellow digit members may have heard of this psychology test.



Are you a pyscho?Seriously tell me?You send pm and visitor messages to everyone that "i dont like your avatar and blah blah".You send it to ichi and me.I dont know is this your way to start flirting with guys on the net.May be thats why you like working in BPO's so that you can flirt with guys?Its better for you to keep your stinky little a** and thin legs away from me.
I dont want to sound rude and insulting.And dont take avatars seriously.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Are you a pyscho?Seriously tell me?You send pm and visitor messages to everyone that "i dont like your avatar".You send it to ichi and me.I dont know is this your way to start flirting with guys on the net.May be thats why you like working in BPO's so that you can flirt with guys?Its better for you to keep your stinky little a** and thin legs away from me.
> I dont want to sound rude and insulting.And dont take avatars seriously.



I sent pms to only u and ichi, not everone else. It seems my comments have angered u, but they r true. I had read a book by a famous psychologist about body language and there was this test in which a group of men were shown 2 types of pics, one with men whose pupils were digitally enhanced and the others in which no modifications were made. It was found that homosexual men preferred the photos with the enlarged pupils. This is true & if I remember the name of the book I will post it. 

Also I don't take avatars seriously. I  didn't mind ur comments abt my avatar. Actually my thots are very rebellious and can get scandalous, that's why I used a pic of a censor sign.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I sent pms to only u and ichi, not everone else.* It seems my comments have angered u, but they r true.* I don't take avatars seriously. I  didn't mind ur comments abt my avatar. Actually my thots are very rebellious and can get scandalous, that's why I used a pic of a censor sign.



So you are calling me a gay based on my avtaar and you say thats true?Seriously consult a psychotherapist it will help you overcome the pressure which your family has put on your career decisions.Join any BPO as soon as possible to flirt with guys and feel good about yourself.And who gives a flying **** about your thoughts here?Did i say anything to you when you send that pm.I took it in humourous way.But when you called me a psycho then you were asking for a trouble buddy.You are messing with the wrong guy.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> So you are calling me a gay based on my avtaar and you say thats true?Seriously consult a psychotherapist it will help you overcome the pressure which your family has put on your career decisions.Join any BPO as soon as possible to flirt with guys and feel good about yourself.And who gives a flying **** about your thoughts here?Did i say anything to you when you send that pm.I took it in humourous way.But when you called me a psycho then you were asking for a trouble buddy.You are messing with the wrong guy.



When did I call u psycho? U called me one. Ok let's end this. Maybe u just posted the avatar for some other reasons but this psychology test is true. Also there is nothing in wrong in being homosexual.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> When did I call u psycho? U called me one. Ok let's end this. Maybe u just posted the avatar for some other reasons but this psychology test is true. Also there is nothing in wrong in being homosexual.






> I thot u would like it. Also I found something interesting about ur avatar. Do u know why u like avatars with enlarged pupils? Don't get me wrong but u r "gay".



You started it.Looks like your tiny little brain is suffering from another disease Short term memory loss.

Visit this link for help

*www.wikihow.com/Overcome-Short-Term-Memory-Loss

I didnt know some people take avatar's so seriously.
Yeah there is nothing wrong in being a homosexual.Go and join them.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> You started it.Looks like your tiny little brain is suffering from another disease Short term memory loss.
> 
> Visit this link for help
> 
> ...



hey dude, pls read carefully. I called u gay not psycho. Ok, I take my words back. u r not gay, happy.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> hey dude, pls read carefully. I called u gay not psycho. Ok, I take my words back. u r not gay, happy.



So your famous psychology test got pwned then?


> There was a famous psychology test conducted by a well known psychologist. He found that men who like pictures of other men with enlarged pupils are gay. I'm not kidding, it's true. Do a search on google. U will find more info on this. Now I realise why I found ur avatar so repulsive, coz I'm not gay. But let me make one thing clear I'm not against homosexuality. I'm ok with the fact that u r one. I'm not being rude or insulting, I'm just stating a fact. Some fellow digit members may have heard of this psychology test.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> So your famous psychology test got pwned then?



I'm not lying abt this test. I wish I cld remember the name of that book, maybe provided u with a pdf version but unfortunately I can't remember.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I'm not lying abt this test. I wish I cld remember the name of that book, maybe provided u with a pdf version but *unfortunately I can't remember.*



*www.wikihow.com/Overcome-Short-Term-Memory-Loss


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *www.wikihow.com/Overcome-Short-Term-Memory-Loss


 u r smart and not gay


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> u r smart and not gay



I told you are messing with the wrong guy.


----------



## awww (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> I told you are messing with the wrong guy.


*www.oddpic.com/data/524/president-bush-orly.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

awww said:


> *www.oddpic.com/data/524/president-bush-orly.jpg



oh yeah *img11.imageshack.us/img11/6922/fingerj.gif


----------



## awww (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> oh yeah *img11.imageshack.us/img11/6922/fingerj.gif


*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0001.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

awww said:


> *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0001.gif



*img7.imageshack.us/img7/3849/offtopich.gif


----------



## mrintech (Apr 29, 2009)

Oye! Teri Ka hua chutke bhai... kono problem hai kya?


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

awww said:


> *www.oddpic.com/data/524/president-bush-orly.jpg




*th01.deviantart.com/fs8/300W/i/2005/358/5/b/President_Joker_by_kurai_ryuu.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Oye! Teri Ka hua chutke bhai... kono problem hai kya?



kuch nahi barke uski dhoti mein koi machchar ghus gaya tha ab bahar nikal gaya.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> kuch nahi barke uski dhoti mein koi machchar ghus gaya tha ab bahar nikal gaya.


Arey tension na lo iss pic ko dikha dena sabko: *i39.tinypic.com/fu6t77.jpg

hum bhi kam nai hai


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Arey tension na lo iss pic ko dikha dena sabko: *i39.tinypic.com/fu6t77.jpg
> 
> hum bhi kam nai hai



Hey dude is that ur pic? And u r gaurav_indian's friend? I shud've known there was *dostana* between u 2


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2009)

^^Lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Hey dude is that ur pic? And u r gaurav_indian's friend? I shud've known there was *dostana* between u 2



So now you are flirting with mrintech?I guess you have got some serious problems?Or have you lost your balls while working and flirting in one of the BPO's?Plz buy a dildo you will feel better.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> So now you are flirting with mrintech?I guess you have got some serious problems?Or have you lost your balls while working and flirting in one of the BPO's?Plz buy a dildo you will feel better.



? 

Man, u have serious sexual issues. That test can't be wrong.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> ?
> 
> Man, u have serious sexual issues. That test can't be wrong.



Nope i have exposed your sexual desires right here in front of everyone.Thats why i am suggesting you to buy a dildo you will feel much better.And for once you will keep your mouth shut once you buy that.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

@jxcess3891: Why are you messaging or urging others to change their avatar. It's none of your business! A member is free of using an avatar he/she likes!! Who are you to start a war on other's avatars!! You have recommended it once, that's it.. and now it their wish if they change it or not by hearing your appeal!!

Check your avatar first and then comment on others Mr. Censored guy!!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Hey dude is that ur pic? And u r gaurav_indian's friend? I shud've known there was *dostana* between u 2


No he's my Brother.  Why not you come for fight in real life


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

mrintech said:


> No he's my Brother.  *Why not you come for fight in real life *



He is a guy who starts calling everyone gay or should i say starts flirting with guys and then accuse others for having sexual issues.
And why should we waste our precious little time on him?Even he/she is enough for him


*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6868/bobbydarlingevicted.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> @jxcess3891: Why are you messaging or urging others to change their avatar. It's none of your business! A member is free of using an avatar he/she likes!! Who are you to start a war on other's avatars!! You have recommended it once, that's it.. and now it their wish if they change it or not by hearing your appeal!!
> 
> Check your avatar first and then comment on others Mr. Censored guy!!



shabaash korbo lorbo jitbo re 


And not only that if people dont change their avatar he calls them gay.I guess i have already pwned him. Look at his other posts in other threads that will tell you what type of guy he is.He wants it badly.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 29, 2009)

*mrintech + gaurav_indian + Disc-Junkie = Can PWND Anyone*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

mrintech said:


> *mrintech + gaurav_indian + Disc-Junkie = Can PWND Anyone*



oops he will call us gay now.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> oops he will call us gay now.


  This is really sad. 

@jxcess3891 - Come on dude, be calm. No one here is disrespecting other members except you. Why are you flaming a war? Just enjoy browsing the forum, take help and help others 

Jokes are always welcome but GAYISM etc. etc. such things must be avoided as there are lot of KIDS browsing this forum. Also if you don't like any particular forum member just ignore him/ignore his messages. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 29, 2009)

GAY GAY GAY....AILA....GAY!!!

Bachaooo....mera izzaq khatre main hai....


----------



## mrintech (Apr 29, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> GAY GAY GAY....AILA....GAY!!!
> 
> Bachaooo....mera izzaq khatre main hai....


Pehle Hindi Likhna seekh le phir bachayenge


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 29, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Pehle Hindi Likhna seekh le phir bachayenge



*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif


----------



## mrintech (Apr 29, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif


Mujhe bhi ye smiley collection chahiye... gimme whole collection pls


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

I think jxcess3891 is like that Chintu08!! Uska to thikana lag gaya!! Ab iski baari!!! 

 oh!! woh koi double meaning naa nikal le isse bhi!!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 29, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I think jxcess3891 is like that Chintu08? Uska to thikana lag gaya!! Ab iski baari!!!


*img152.imageshack.us/img152/9272/bhangra.gif


----------



## freshseasons (May 1, 2009)

^ Mr. Mrintech the punjabi munda gif would suit your avaatar more than the hallucinating one you have.  
  Think..!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> ^ Mr. Mrintech the punjabi munda gif would suit your avaatar more than the hallucinating one you have.
> Think..!



lol!! right!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 1, 2009)

@DJ :Abe avatar change kar...mere aankh dukh rahe hain...pakk gaya hoon Windows 7 ka logo dekh dekh ke...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Par mujhe pata nahi kyu, yeh accha lag raha hai!! 
Dekhta hoo, ho sake to kal change kar dunga!!


----------



## j_jindal1 (May 19, 2009)

5/10 theek hai....


----------



## j_jindal1 (May 19, 2009)

my avtar not coming..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 20, 2009)

^^???/10. No avatar?


----------



## Coool (May 20, 2009)

j_jindal1 said:


> my avtar not coming..



What do you mean by that? You're not able to upload avatar? *Another bug?*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 20, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Coool (May 20, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> 5/10



Only 5??


----------



## appserver (May 20, 2009)

Thought of asking this long back. How can I upload an avatar? An how can I change the tag like No Fear No Tear, See my siggy blah blah blah??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 20, 2009)

^^ Go to your profile--->go to User CP and you'll get the options there!!


----------



## appserver (May 20, 2009)

How is it?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 20, 2009)

4/10


----------



## appserver (May 20, 2009)




----------



## girish.g (May 20, 2009)

3/10 not visible


----------



## ico (May 20, 2009)

10/10....


----------



## girish.g (May 20, 2009)

10/10, 10/10 for your siggy too


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 21, 2009)

@girishg: 7/10


----------



## deadkiss 009 (May 21, 2009)

^^ 8/10
Ar han signaturete hobe : khushi thako, khuchi thako noi.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 22, 2009)

Thakte dow! 

Your rating: 7/10


----------



## The Conqueror (May 22, 2009)

10/10 for invisible avatar


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 22, 2009)

Yours too...


----------



## girish.g (May 22, 2009)

10/10 howz mine??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 22, 2009)

99/100!! Now where did 1 mark go......


----------



## girish.g (May 22, 2009)

the examiner shoved it up his arse


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/0000000000000000000000000 as your avatar is went to invisible mode


----------



## krates (May 26, 2009)

0/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 26, 2009)

0/0


----------



## Pragadheesh (May 28, 2009)

100/100

wat a beautiful avator. Such a greyish picture that its unable to figure it out....


----------



## Coool (May 28, 2009)

100/100

wat a beautiful avator. Such a greyish picture that its unable to figure it out....


----------



## appserver (May 28, 2009)

10/10


----------



## krates (May 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 29, 2009)

7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 29, 2009)

Laloo wala achha tha  Phir bhi 7/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 10, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 11, 2009)

6/10....


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 13, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 28, 2009)

7/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2009)

4/10


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 29, 2009)

3/10


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

8.5/10


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 30, 2009)

4/10


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jul 5, 2009)

0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001/10


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 5, 2009)

7/10


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ 4/10 for ya


----------



## Coool (Jul 5, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

^^
1/10 is that a fish?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2009)

VVLC0M3 back, aspire


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 11, 2009)

9.5 on 10


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

2/10


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 12, 2009)

3/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 12, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

6/10
6=4+2
Check dice


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 12, 2009)

4/10..check the number of images in the gif .


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jul 12, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Coool (Jul 13, 2009)

Aspire said:


> ^^
> 1/10 is that a fish?



*1.bp.blogspot.com/_4FoLzbEs3ss/SlBay6X7BYI/AAAAAAAAABg/YNbW5Bx6sv4/s320/04072009330.jpg


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 13, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Coool (Jul 13, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> 5/10



It was taken by me so, give atleast 9


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 13, 2009)

9/10


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jul 13, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Coool (Jul 13, 2009)

9/10 for you too


----------



## girish.g (Jul 13, 2009)

10/10 looks tasty


----------



## Coool (Jul 13, 2009)

^^  8/10


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ its looks awful


----------



## Coool (Jul 13, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ nice 9/10


----------



## Aspire (Jul 13, 2009)

2/10


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 13, 2009)

6 out 10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 13, 2009)

2/10


----------



## Coool (Jul 14, 2009)

8/10 tasveer


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 14, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 14, 2009)

8/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 17, 2009)

8/10

How is this one ?

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/44351_ox9ol/MHG_Logo.jpg


----------



## Coool (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ 9/10 for access denied


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 18, 2009)

0.5/100

/* 10 Characters */


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

9/10 Very good, especially if you made it yourself!


----------



## Nithu (Aug 18, 2009)

*8/10*....................


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

8.5/10
Photoshop?


----------



## eggman (Aug 19, 2009)

9/10
for unkle ****a


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2009)

6 out of 10!

*eggman*, for your old avatar(eggface), I would give 9.5!


----------



## eggman (Aug 19, 2009)

Hehe, paying respect to the legend!


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2009)

Only your location and forum name reveals your yolky past now....


----------



## Nithu (Aug 20, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> 8.5/10
> Photoshop?



Yes...........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 30, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^^ 9/10 for access denied


access denied ? WTH ?


----------

